# I'm with Stupid



## Gondrakk (19. März 2010)

Möchte mal ein Spielchen anstoßen, welches ich selbst in einem anderen Forum mitspiele und das richtig Spaß machen kann. 

*Spielsinn* 
Die Mitspieler müssen sich zu den von mir vorgegebenen Fragen eine Antwort überlegen. Dabei ist allerdings nicht das Ziel, unbedingt eine richtige Antwort zu nennen, sondern eine Antwort, die auch möglichst viele andere Mitspieler haben könnten. Es wird auch kein User für irgendwelche merkwürdigen Antworten bloß gestellt, oder so. Es werden am Ende der Runde lediglich die Antworten veröffentlicht, jedoch ohne den User, der sie gegeben hat. Ihr seid nach dem alten "Familienduell"-Motto also praktisch auf der Suche, nach der Topantwort. 

*Spielablauf* 
Das Spiel wird aus 10 Runden mit je 5 Fragen bestehen. Es kann jedes Forums-Mitglied mitspielen, man kann in jeder Runde einsteigen, kann aber selbstverständlich ohne weiteres auch wieder aussteigen. Die Mitspieler überlegen sich zu jeder Frage eine Antwort und schicken sie per PN an mich. Sobald die Runde zu Ende ist (eine Deadline wird vorgegeben), werde ich die Antworten auswerten und dafür Punkte verteilen: Für jede Antwort gibt es genau so viele Punkte wie Mitspieler, die diese Antwort gegeben haben. Hierzu ein kleines Beispiel: Wenn in der Frage "Wer ist die bessere Wrestlingpromotion" 2 Leute mit WWE antworten, 5 Leute auf TNA, dann erhalten diese 2 Mitspieler, die auf die Frage mit WWE geantwortet haben, 2 Punkte. Die 5 Mitspieler, die TNA nannten, erhalten dementsprechend 5 Punkte. Der Tagessieger, also derjenige, der aus der aktuellen Runde (5 Fragen) die meisten Punkte hatte, bekommt zusätzlich 3 Punkte auf sein Konto gutgeschrieben. Sieger ist dann derjenige, der nach den 10 Runden die meisten Punkte gesammelt hat. 

Die Fragen haben verschiedene Themengebiete. Aber in einem Warcraft-Forum bietet sich das natürlich an, dass auch viele Fragen zu diesem Thema dabei sind. 

Ich glaube, alles halbwegs verständlich, oder? Wer Fragen hat, kann diese natürlich jederzeit stellen. Ich bitte aber darum, *keine Antwort hier im Forum zu posten*, während eine Runde läuft. 

Ich poste dann mal 5 Fragen (genau genommen sind es nicht mal Fragen) und wer Lust hat, kann dann mitmachen. Es ist nicht schlimm, wenn man mal eine Runde aussetzt oder verpasst, ein paar Punkte lassen sich immer aufholen. 

*Noch einmal in Kurzform: 
1. Frage lesen
**2. Überlegen, was die meisten Antworten würden
**3. Antworten per IM an mich**
*


*- - - - - HALL OF FAME - - - - - -
Runde 1
*​*Platz 1*
*S l u r m**
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Platz 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SWeeT_mushrOOms​*Platz 3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dragon1​
und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Asayur*​*
*​*Runde2 **
*​*
*1. Alkopopsteuer
2. Gondrakk
3. Tragoile
*
*​​​​​*Runde 3*
​*
*​​...abgebrochen
​*
*


----------



## Gondrakk (19. März 2010)

*Runde 1/10* 

1. Nenne eine unbeliebte Klasse aus World of Warcraft. 

2. Nenne eine beliebte Zone aus World of Warcraft zum Questen. 

3. Nenne eine deutsche Sehenswürdigkeit. 

4. Nenne einen Brotaufstrich (nicht Käse oder Wurst, das ist kein Brotaufstrich). 

5. Nenne ein Produkt, das aus Milch hergestellt wird ausser Joghurt. 

*EINSENDESCHLUSS ist der 22.03.2010 um 22:00 Uhr**
*


----------



## slurm (19. März 2010)

n1, bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (20. März 2010)

Eingegangene Antworten: 7


----------



## Winipek (20. März 2010)

Klingt doch ganz supi


----------



## slurm (20. März 2010)

gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (22. März 2010)

*Antworten von Runde 1/10 *

*1. Nenne eine unbeliebte Klasse aus World of Warcraft.*

Todesritter     3
Paladin        2
Krieger        1
Priester    1


_Also der Krieger wundert mich ein wenig, DK und Pala dagegen gar nicht._
*2. Nenne eine beliebte Zone aus World of Warcraft zum Questen.*

Brachland    2
Eiskrone    1
Goldhein    1
Vorgebirge der Hügellande    1
Schlingendorntal    1
Westfall    1

_...Naja, Goldhein ist auch unwahrscheinlich groß_   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3. Nenne eine deutsche Sehenswürdigkeit.*

Brandenburger Tor    3
Kölner Dom    3
Olympiastadion    1


_Damit wissen wir ja schon mal, aus welcher Gegend die Mitspieler kommen _^^
*4. Nenne einen Brotaufstrich (nicht Käse oder Wurst, das ist kein Brotaufstrich).*

Nutella 3
Leberwurst 1
Philladelphia 1
Marmelade 1
Butter 1


_Der kackbraune Brotaufstrich hat gewonnen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätte ihn auch genannt._
*5. Nenne ein Produkt, das aus Milch hergestellt wird ausser Joghurt.*

Käse    4
Butter    1
Pudding    1
Quark 1*
*

_Immerhin, die Leute wissen wie Milch funktioniert._

*Punktevergabe*

Slurm 14 + 3 Punkte
Billy Eastwood 13 Punkte
SWeeT_mushrOOms 13 Punkte
Lekraan 10 Punkte
dragon1 9 Punkte
Winipek 9 Punkte
Asayur 7 Punkte
Ich gratuliere Slurm zum Sieg in der ersten Runde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (22. März 2010)

*Runde 2/10*

1. Nenne eine der wichtigsten Neuerungen in WoW, die mit den letzten Patches kamen.

2. Nenne eine Instanz mit den intressantesten Endbossen.

3. Nenne einen Gegenstand, der in keiner Damenhandtasche fehlen darf.

4. Nenene eine Suchmaschine im Internet ausser Google.

5. Nenne ein berühmtes Ölgemälde.


*EINSENDESCHLUSS ist der 25.03.10 um 22 Uhr.*

_Es können immernoch Spieler in das Spiel neu einsteigen, die Anfänglichen Punkte sind leicht auf zu holen._  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


----------



## slurm (23. März 2010)

bin ich geil oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (24. März 2010)

slurm schrieb:


> bin ich geil oder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wart's ab, das war nur die erste Runde.





*Eingegangene Antworten: 9*


----------



## slurm (25. März 2010)

gogo nächste runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (25. März 2010)

*ANTWORTEN Runde 2/10
*
*1. Nenne eine der wichtigsten Neuerungen in WoW, die mit den letzten Patches kamen.*

Dungeonfinder 4
Neue Raid-Instanz 2
gearscore 1
Arthas 1
Klasse: Todesritter 1
Harris Pilton-Verkauf 1

Ja, der Dungeon-Finder ist für mich auch einer der besten Neuerungen...

*2. Nenne eine Instanz mit den intressantesten Endbossen*.

Ulduar 2
Schwarzer Tempel 1
Naxx 1
Eiskronenzitadelle 1
Grube von Saron 1
Todesmienen 1
Berg Hyjal 1
Nexus 1
Die Todesminen 1

Schade, keine meiner lieblingsinstanzen Halle des Steins und Karazan.

*3. Nenne einen Gegenstand, der in keiner Damenhandtasche fehlen darf.*

Lippenstift 4
spiegel 2
Labello 1
kondom 1
mp3 player 1
Handy 1

Hier teilen sich die Geister. Aber die Handtasche einer Frau ist sowiso ein Mysterium ^^

*4. Nenene eine Suchmaschine im Internet ausser Google.*

Yahoo 8
Bing 1
wiki 1

Klarer Sieger: Yahoo. Bing ist mir persöhnich unbekannt und Wikipedia als Suchmaschine, na ich weis nicht...

*5. Nenne ein berühmtes Ölgemälde.*

Mona Lisa    8
der schrei    2

Ja, Ihr Lächeln verzaubert alle und Leonardo da Vinci bleibt damit auch unsterblich. Aber ich hätte doch mehr von "Der Schrei - Edvard Munch" erwartet. Das Bild ist übrigens von Martin Mißfeldt

*Punktevergabe*

Resch    25 + 3 Punkte
dragon1 23 Punkte
Mafiamike    23 Punkte
Billy Eastwood    23 Punkte
Death_Master 22
SWeeT_mushrOOms    22 Punkte
Asayur    17 Punkte
Lekraan    15 Punkte
Slurm 12 Punkte
Malizz    12 Punkte

*Geammtpunktzahl*Billy Eastwood 36
SWeeT_mushrOOms 35
dragon1 32
Slurm 29
Resch 28
Lekraan 25
Asayur 24
Mafiamike 23
Death_Master 22
Malizz 12
Winipek 9


Damit hat Billy Eastwood die Führung übernommen! (Die Zahlen haben sich kurzzeitig nochmal geändert, da ich eine IM übersehen habe. Die kam wirklich auf den letzten Drücker)


----------



## Gondrakk (25. März 2010)

*Runde 3/10*


1. Nenne einen Beruf in World of Warcraft, der am meisten Profit verspricht.
2. Nenne eine echt nervende Monsterart in World of Warcraft.
3. Nenne einen guten Kinofilm von 2009.
4. Nenne ein Spiel, das man auf dem Schulhof während der Pause spielt.
5. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in der Schweiz.
*EINSENDESCHLUSS ist der 28.03.10 um 23:00 Uhr*

Natürlich können immer noch neue Spieler einsteigen und es darf auch über Antworten diskutiert werden.
Sollte ich mich wo verrechnet haben, bitte kurz bescheid geben.*
*


----------



## Winipek (26. März 2010)

Verdammt - ich hab Runde 2 verpasst =(

5. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit aus der Schweiz....*hust*


----------



## Gondrakk (28. März 2010)

*Eingegangene Antworten: 7*


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

uiuiui ich bin 3ter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2010)

Fünfter, ich habe echt ein Talent dafür einzel Antworten abzugreifen^^


----------



## Gondrakk (29. März 2010)

*Antworten Runde 3/10*

*1. Nenne einen Beruf in World of Warcraft, der am meisten Profit verspricht.*
Juwelier    6
Verzauberkunst    2
Kräutersammeln    2

_Funkelnde Edelsteine habens wohl den meisten angetan. Wo steht denn der nächste Juwelehrer?_

*2. Nenne eine echt nervende Monsterart in World of Warcraft.*
Murlocs    5
Untote    2
Nordmenschen    1
Elementare    1
Drachkin    1

_Damit hab ich gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

*3. Nenne einen guten Kinofilm von 2009.*
Avatar    8
Inglourious Basterds    1
2012    1

_Schade das niemand 'District 9' als Antwort gegeben hat._

*4. Nenne ein Spiel, das man auf dem Schulhof während der Pause spielt.*
Fußball    3
Fangen    3
Seilspringen    1
Hacky Sack    1
Schafkopf    1

_Gummitwist scheint es auch nicht mehr zu geben, Aber Gameboy & Co haben die Schulhöfe wohl auch noch nicht erobert. Finde ich irgendwie eine gute Nachricht._

*5. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in der Schweiz.*
Matterhorn    4
Altstadt von Bern    1
großmünster    1
Einstein Museum Bern    1
Frauen    1
Zeitglockenturm in Bern    1

_Zugegeben, diese Frage habe ich ohne Nachzudenken gestellt. Auf die schnelle wüsste ich irgendwie nichts._
*
Punktevergabe**
*
dragon1    26 + 3
Tragoile    23
SWeeT_mushrOOms    22
Mafiamike    22
Lekraan    19
Winipek    17
Slurm    17
Quana    14
Billy Eastwood    12
Asayur    12

*Geammtpunktzahl
*
dragon1 61
SWeeT_mushrOOms 57
Lekraan 54
Billy EaSlurm 46
Mafiamike 45
Asayur 36
Winipek 28
Resch 28
Tragoile    23
Death_Master 22
Quana    14
Malizz 12
Dragon1 hat somit die Spitze an sich gerissen. Aber das Spiel ist noch nicht vorbei.


----------



## Gondrakk (29. März 2010)

*RUNDE 4/10*

1. Nenne eine immer gern gesehene Klasse aus World of Warcraft.

2. Nenne eine beliebte Stadt in World of Warcraft.

3. Nenne ein Erfrischungsgetränk außer Cola.

4. Nenne ein beliebtes Manga/Anime außer Dragonball

5. Nenne einen beliebten Egoshooter.

*EINSENDESCHLUSS 01.04.10 (kein Scherz) um 23:00 Uhr*

*Tipp: *Mit der Antwort "passe" bekommt man 0 Punkte. wenn man auf die Frage 'welche Farbe hat der Himmel?' mit 'Gabel' antwortet, hat man immerhin mindestens noch einen Punkt.*
*


----------



## Tragoile (29. März 2010)

Cool, erste Runde und gleich Platz 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis auf den Murloc alles richtig.

Aber die Runde jetzt wird nicht so schätze ich :/ 


ps. Hast du das Spiel aus dem Moonsault-Forum ?


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

coole Idee, auch mitmachen wollen...

was ist ein egoshooter?^^ Ich kenn mich mit ballerspielen ned aus


----------



## Gondrakk (29. März 2010)

@ Tragoile:
nee, hab mal ein Forum gehabt um mich mit meier D&D-Gruppe austauschen zu können und ein Kollege hat das dann reingebracht.

@ Soladra:
Egoshooter = Ballerspiel. Du siehst nur deine Hand mit der Waffe, rennst rum und ballerst auf alles was sich bewegt. Und wenn es sich nicht bewegt ballerst du nur zur Sicherheit auch mal drauf ^^
Ist auch als böse, böse "Killerspiele" bekannt.
Mit deiner Antwort (soviel kann ich ja sagen) liegst du richtig.


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

ok,. thx


----------



## dragon1 (30. März 2010)

wuhu 1ster!


----------



## Gondrakk (31. März 2010)

Punktzahl von SWeeT_mushrOOms korrigiert, nochmal sorry   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eingegangene Antworten: 11*


----------



## Gondrakk (2. April 2010)

*Antworten Runde 4/10*

*1. Nenne eine immer gern gesehene Klasse aus World of Warcraft.*
Druide	4
Priester	3
Krieger	2
Schamane	1
Magier	1

_Nuja, ich bin mit einem Punkt wenigstens noch irgendwo gern gesehn..._

*2. Nenne eine beliebte Stadt in World of Warcraft.*
Dalaran	4
Orgrimmar	3
Goldhain	1
Shattrath	1
Ironforge	1
Sturmwind	1

_....Noch!_
*
3. Nenne ein Erfrischungsgetränk außer Cola.*

Fanta	5
Sprite	1
Apfelschorle	1
Red Bull	1
Apfelsaft	1
Bier	1
Pepsi	1

_Ja, ja, die Fanta aus dem selben Hause hätte ich auch getippt. Obwohl ich Sprite bevorzuge._

*4. Nenne ein beliebtes Manga/Anime außer Dragonball*
One Piece	7
Naruto	2
Ranma 1/2	1
Kochikame	1

_JA! I love it too_

*5. Nenne einen beliebten Egoshooter.*
Counter Strike	5
Call of Duty	4
F.e.a.r.	1
Doom	1

_Klarer Sieger: Das böse Killerspiel und Amockläufer-Züchter Nr.1 aus dem Hause Valve._

*Punktevergabe*

Skatero 23 (+3)
slurm 22
Resch 21
Lekraan 21
Asayur 19
Soladra 18
Winipek 16
dragon1 16
SWeeT_mushrOOms 12
Quana 11
Tragoile 10

*Geammtpunktzahl*

dragon1 77
SWeeT_mushrOOms 69
Slurm 68
Lekraan 65
Asayur 55
Resch 49
Billy Eastwood 48
Winipek 42
Tragoile 33
Skatero 26
Quana 25
Mafiamike 23
Death_Master 22
Soladra 18
Malizz 12



dragon1 verteidigt seinen ersten Platz aber SWeeT_mushrOOms versucht es ihm streitig zu machen.


----------



## Gondrakk (2. April 2010)

*RUNDE 5/10*

1. Nenne ein beliebtes Mount (außer den Rassenabhängigen aus den Hauptstätten) von World of Warcraft.

2. Nenne eine spielbare Rasse, die in World of Warcraft noch fehlt außer die, die in Cataclysm kommen werden.

3. Nenne Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit aus Italien.

4. Nenne Nenne ein Produkt das aus Altpapier hergestellt wird.

5. Nenne eine beliebte Eissorte.

*Einsendeschluss ist der 04.04.2010 um 23:00 Uhr*


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2010)

Do`h! Ich hab ein wenig Platz abgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was genau meinst du mit der ersten Frage Oo?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

Ich räum mal das Feld von hinten auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Er meint ienfach damit, dass man ein Mount nennen soll, dass nicht Rassenabhängig ist.
Denk dir einfach ne Klammer ab außer bis zum Schluss.


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2010)

ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragoile (2. April 2010)

Die Runde war schlecht :/
Mal gucken, vllt. gehts jetzt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (4. April 2010)

*Antworten Runde 5/10*

*1. Nenne ein beliebtes Mount (außer den Rassenabhängigen aus den Hauptstätten) von World of Warcraft.
*Chopper    2
Protodrache    1
Nexusdrace    1
Rabenfürst    1
Netherdrache    1
Schildkrötenmount    1
Mammut    1
Spektraltieger    1
Pferd vom kopfloesen Reiter    1

_Hui, da wird man sich nicht einig..._
*
**2. Nenne eine spielbare Rasse, die in World of Warcraft noch fehlt außer die, die in Cataclysm kommen werden.
*Pandaren    5
Murloc    2
Fischmensch (Naga)    1
Goblin    1
Furbolgs    1
Troggs    1

_Na, wenn Blizz da nicht mal drüber nachdenken würde._

*3. Nenne Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit aus Italien.*
Schiefer Turm von Pisa    7
Kolosseum    2
Pompeji    1
Sixtinische Kapelle    1

_Der Turm aus der Studien-Stadt hat es hier wohl den meisten angetan._

*4. Nenne Nenne ein Produkt das aus Altpapier hergestellt wird.
*Toilettenpapier    4
Zeitung    3
Eierkarton    1
Neues Papier    1
Karton    1
Pappmaschee    1

_Damit steht fest: Altpapier ist für'n Arsch!_

*5. Nenne eine beliebte Eissorte.*
Schokolade    6
Vanille    5

_Schoko ist knapper Sieger!_

*Punktevergabe:*
Pethry  26
dragon1 20
slurm 19
SWeeT_mushrOOms 19
Menschfeind- 19
Winipek 19
Asayur 18
Skatero 17
Alkopopsteuer 17
Tragoile 10
Soladra 9

*Geammtpunktzahl*
dragon1 97
SWeeT_mushrOOms 88
Slurm 87
Asayur 73
Lekraan 65
Winipek 61
Resch 49
Billy Eastwood 48
Tragoile 43
Skatero 43
Soladra 27
Pethry  26
Quana 25
Mafiamike 23
Death_Master 22
Menschfeind- 19
Alkopopsteuer 17
Malizz 12

Die Spitze ist unverändert, aber wir haben ja grade erst die hälfte hinter uns.


----------



## Gondrakk (4. April 2010)

*RUNDE 6/10*

1. Nenne eine Klasse die in World of Warcraft noch unbedingt hinzugefügt werden sollte.

2. Nenne ein beliebtes Haustier aus World of Warcraft.

3. Nenne ein beliebtes Internet-Videoportal.

4. Nenne ein Rollenspiel, aus dem man ein MMORPG machen sollte.

5. Nenne ein elektrisches Gerät, das in keinem Büro fehlen darf außer Computer.
*
EINSENDESCHLUSS ist der 07.04.10 um 22:00 Uhr.*


----------



## Asayur (4. April 2010)

Und schon vierter, ich rolle das Feld von Hinten auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

Ich mach euch fertig! Ihr werdet es schon noch sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. April 2010)

Mist, hätte ich den Turm von Pisa genommen wäre ich weit vorne dabei... ich hab zwischen Kolloseum und dem Turm geschwankt :/.


----------



## Winipek (7. April 2010)

Öhm- ich kann Dir meine Antworten nicht senden ... DA kommt dann immer : 
Dieses Mitglied darf den NAchrichtendienst nicht verwenden ...oO


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Öhm- ich kann Dir meine Antworten nicht senden ... DA kommt dann immer :
> Dieses Mitglied darf den NAchrichtendienst nicht verwenden ...oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schick ihm mal eine Testnachricht, ob es nur bei dir net geht.
Edit: Bei mir kommt dasselbe. Es geht nücht.


----------



## Winipek (7. April 2010)

Buhuh...*schnief* - jetzt fehlt mir noch ne Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (7. April 2010)

Er wurde bestimmt wegen Spamms gesperrt^^ ODer einfach sein Posteingang ist voll^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Er wurde bestimmt wegen Spamms gesperrt^^ ODer einfach sein Posteingang ist voll^^



Sein Posteingang wird höchstwahrscheinlich voll sein. Am besten er leert es schnell und evtl. können die Teilnehmer, die nicht mehr senden konnten noch nachsenden oder die Frist wird verlängert.


----------



## Gondrakk (7. April 2010)

Sorry, weis auch noch nicht genau was da los ist. Ich stoppe hier erstmal das Spiel. Wenn alles wieder in Butter ist, kann es weiter gehen.




[EDIT]

*ICH BIN EIN ESEL !*

Ich hab versehentlich den Nachrichtendienst deaktiviert.
Wer mich mit "Depp" und "Idiot" zuspammen will...
...verdient hätte ich es.


*Somit geht die Runde weiter und verlängert sich auf den 09.04.10 um 23:00 Uhr.*


----------



## Winipek (8. April 2010)

Gondrakk ist ein De..^^, Gondrakk ist ein Deee...^^*sing*

Ok - das reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gut, dann nehm ich den Kampf um den 1. Platz wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (8. April 2010)

Ich gebe mal bekannt, wer seine Antwort schon gesendet hat sollte sich jemand nicht nicht sicher sein.

*Eingesendet hat:*
Asayur
 Menschfeind- 
Alkopopsteuer 
Tragoile 
dragon1 
SkateroWinipek


----------



## Resch (8. April 2010)

Zu der ersten frage fällt mir nichts ein...um meine Gewinnchancen zu erhöhen flüster ich euch meine Antwort^^

Resch whispers: 



Spoiler



Zahnfee


----------



## Winipek (8. April 2010)

*muhuhuhaha* Jetzt hasst Du dich selbst aus der Runde gekickt! 
Regel Nummer 1: Wer seine Antworten hier postet -fliegt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achwas...gegen mich kommste eh nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(hehe-konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen^^)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. April 2010)

Meine Güte das waren diesmal aber komische Fragen
Auf 1,2 und 4 ist mir garnix eingefallen...hab da total ins Blaue geraten


----------



## Resch (9. April 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> *muhuhuhaha* Jetzt hasst Du dich selbst aus der Runde gekickt!
> Regel Nummer 1: Wer seine Antworten hier postet -fliegt !
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hab ich denn meine Antwort verraten^^ bei mir steht da nix im Spoiler. Oder passiert bei dir was wenn du da drauf klickst?^^


----------



## Asayur (9. April 2010)

Ja, Resch, du hast vergessen, die Schriftfarbe auf weiss zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Meine Güte das waren diesmal aber komische Fragen
> Auf 1,2 und 4 ist mir garnix eingefallen...hab da total ins Blaue geraten




Das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Am längsten brauchte ich für die 1.^^ Bin mal gesannt, ob es da wenigsten 2 gleiche Antworten gibt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Am längsten brauchte ich für die 1.^^ Bin mal gesannt, ob es da wenigsten 2 gleiche Antworten gibt.



Ich habe euch mit meinen Telephatischen Kräften und mit unterschwelligen Nachrichten dazu gebracht, die Antworten zu nehmen, die ich hab.


----------



## Gondrakk (9. April 2010)

*Antworten von Runde 6/10 *

*1. Nenne eine Klasse die in World of Warcraft noch unbedingt hinzugefügt werden sollte.*
Dämonenjäger    4
Shadow Hunter    1
Braumeister    1
Ninja     1
Giganten    1
mönch    1
Klingenmeister    1
Die Zahnfee    1


Der Spoiler war ja fürn Ar***. Schade das niemand den klassischen Barbaren gewählt hat (ist meine lieblingsklasse in P&P-Systemen). Den Dämonenjäger stelle ich mir aber ähnlich dem DK als einen düsteren Gesellen vor.

*2. Nenne ein beliebtes Haustier aus World of Warcraft.*
Schläfriger Willy    2
Phönixküken    2
Welpling von Onyxia    1
Pandarenmönch    1
Mopsiger Streuner    1
Stinktier    1
Murloc    1
Katze    1
Wyrmling    1

(Fast) jeder hat eine andere Meinung, was wohl die beliebtesten sind. Ich habe mehr mit dem Mops gerechnet, obwohl ich ihn nicht so leiden kann...

*3. Nenne ein beliebtes Internet-Videoportal.*
YouTube    11

Was soll man dazu sagen? Das ist die erste ultimative Topantwort. obwohl mir das neue Design von YouTube nicht gefällt.

*4. Nenne ein Rollenspiel, aus dem man ein MMORPG machen sollte.*
Final Fantasy    3
Baldur's Gate    1
Gothic    1
Harry Potter    1
das schwarze Auge    1
starcraft    1
The Elder Scrolls    1
Fallout    1
Sacred    1

Och männo, keiner sagt Midgard, Dungeons & Dragons, Shadowrun oder Vampires...

*5. Nenne ein elektrisches Gerät, das in keinem Büro fehlen darf außer Computer.*
Telefon    5
Drucker    3
Lampe    2
kaffeemaschine    1

Ja, die Hundeleine der Beamten ist klarer Sieger.


*PUNKTEVERTEILUNG:*
Asayur 20
Menschfeind- 23
Alkopopsteuer 25 + 3
Tragoile 16
dragon1 19
Skatero 19
Winipek 20
slurm 15
SWeeT_mushrOOms 16
Reflox 23
Resch 19

*Geammtpunktzahl:*
dragon1 116
SWeeT_mushrOOms 104
Slurm 102
Asayur 93
Winipek 81
Resch 68
Lekraan 65
Skatero 62
Tragoile 59
Billy Eastwood 48
Alkopopsteuer 45
Menschfeind- 32
Soladra 27
Pethry  26
Quana 25
Mafiamike 23
Reflox 23
Death_Master 22
Malizz 12

Damit bleibt die Spitze unverändert. dragon1 weis halt was die meisten denken ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Alter, bin ich gut^^.


----------



## Gondrakk (9. April 2010)

*Runde 7/10*

1. Nenne eine unbeliebte Rasse aus World of Warcraft.

2. Nenne eine Instanz aus World of Warcreft auf die wir hätten gut verzichten können.

3. Nenne eine Gegenstand aus World of Warcraft den wir gerne im Realen Leben hätten.

4. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in Frankreich.

5. Nenne ein Perepheriegerät des PCs. den es noch nicht gibt aber jeder gebrauchen könnte.

*EINSENDESCHLUSS ist der 12.04.10 um 23:00 Uhr.*

Wer nochmal meint ins Forum Spoilern zu müssen, dessen Punkte werden nicht mehr gezählt!


----------



## Asayur (10. April 2010)

Für alle die es noch nicht bemerkt haben, Final Fantasy hat bereits ein MMO (bald sogar zwei) und ich dachte, hier geht es um solche, die noch gemacht werden MÜSSTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (10. April 2010)

Da magst du Recht haben, einige wissen das, andere nicht. Es ist in etwa die Frage die ich gerne Vermeide "Nenne eine Film-Trilogie" Als Antwort kommt gerne "Star Wars" was nicht nicht mehr wirklich stimmt, weil es inzwischen 6 Filme sind.
Andererseits gelten bei diesem Spiel halt alle Antworten, auch wenn auf die Frage "Nenne eine Eissorte" ein 'Schraubenschlüssel' kommt. Die Antwort zählt, gibt aber nicht wirklich viele Punkte.
Die einzigen Antworten die Null Punkte bringen sind "Keine Ahnung" oder so ähnliche.
Wissenschaftlich gesehen kann man hier einen kleinen Querschnitt durch die Meinung der Buffed-Forenbesucher ziehen. Wer glaubt noch an moderne Legenden, welche Vorlieben gibt es, u.s.w. Aber keine Angst, die gesammelten Daten meinerseits verwende ich nur zu diesem Spiel und verkaufe sie nicht an irgendwelche Firmen die das ausnutzen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2010)

Hilfe ich krieg richtig harte konkurenz^ 
Noch 4 Runden xD Hoffentlich halt ichs durch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hilfe ich krieg richtig harte konkurenz^
> Noch 4 Runden xD Hoffentlich halt ichs durch



Ich hab die ersten 4 Runden nicht mitgemacht, hab aber schon nach 2 Runden 45 Punkte.
Ich komme wie eine Dampflok mit Rückenwind (tschuuuu tschuuuu... es zieht, macht die Fenster zu!).


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab die ersten 4 Runden nicht mitgemacht, hab aber schon nach 2 Runden 45 Punkte.
> Ich komme wie eine Dampflok mit Rückenwind (tschuuuu tschuuuu... es zieht, macht die Fenster zu!).



ich muss die konkurenz ausschalten... *hust*
Ich hab nichts gesagt
*weggeh und dann diabolisch lach*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. April 2010)

Einspruch !
Final Fantasy gibt es schon als MMORPG also dürfte die Antwort eig nicht zählen


----------



## Winipek (10. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Einspruch !
> Final Fantasy gibt es schon als MMORPG also dürfte die Antwort eig nicht zählen



Es geht nicht um die Richtigkeit der Aussage, sondern nur darum wie oft etwas genannt wird. siehe auch den Post von Gondrakk. 
Es hätten auch 4 Leute "Gurke" sagen können und hätten damit ziemlich viele Punkte gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slurm (10. April 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Es hätten auch 4 Leute "Gurke" sagen können und hätten damit ziemlich viele Punkte gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nichts gegen gurke! ich bin sicher das wäre ein gutes mmorpg


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

> Perepheriegerät







Watt'n datt???


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Watt'n datt???


Google hilft. Einfach sozusagen ein externes Addon für den PC.


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Google hilft. Einfach sozusagen ein externes Addon für den PC.




*immer noch nix versteh*


----------



## Winipek (11. April 2010)

Ein Drucker ist z. B. ein Perepheriegerät - und jetzt überlegt Dir etwas cooles, was die Welt noch brauch aber noch nicht hat^^


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

AAAha...danke


----------



## Gondrakk (11. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Einspruch !
> Final Fantasy gibt es schon als MMORPG also dürfte die Antwort eig nicht zählen



Einspruch abgelehnt.
1. gibt es keine falschen Antworten
2. müsste ich rückwirkend alle Antworten aus den vorigen Runden korrigieren, da dort auch antworten waren die einfach nicht passten z.B. Runde 5 Frage 2.


----------



## Gondrakk (13. April 2010)

Runde 7/10

*1. Nenne eine unbeliebte Rasse aus World of Warcraft.*
Troll    5
Blutelf     3
Todesritter    2
Gnome    2
Untot    1
Zwerg    1
_Seit wann ist der DK eine Rasse?_

*2. Nenne eine Instanz aus World of Warcreft auf die wir hätten gut verzichten können.*
Oculus    4
Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers    3
Maraudon    3
Gnomeregan    1
Hallen der Blitze    1
Naxx    1
Uldaman    1

*3. Nenne eine Gegenstand aus World of Warcraft den wir gerne im Realen Leben hätten.*
Ruhestein    6
Flugmount    3
Gnomengedankenverstärkungsschüssel    1
Frostmourne    1
Gnomisches Ingenieursmesser    1
Buschiger Schwanz    1
Tundramammut des Reisenden    1

*4. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in Frankreich.*
Eifelturm    14
*
5. Nenne ein Perepheriegerät des PCs. den es noch nicht gibt aber jeder gebrauchen könnte.*
USB-Eierkrauler    1
Downloadbeschleuniger    1
TCP/IP-Prügelstock    1
Zeitkapsel    1
Databuchse    2
Spracherkenner    1
Die USB-Kaffeemaschine    1
Elektronische Blase    1
Pizzaofen    1
Einen Wunschscanner    1
Geruchübermittlet    1
Virtual Realty Brille 1
Ungültige Antwort 1 (0 Punkte)

*Punktverteilung:*
Carcharoth 30 + 3
Soladra 29
Menschfeind- 27
SWeeT_mushrOOms 25
Soldus 20
Alkopopsteuer 18
dragon1 26
slurm  25
Skatero 25
Winipek 24
Tragoile 24
Asayur 24
Resch 24
Inredhel 22

*Gesammtpunkte:*
dragon1 142
SWeeT_mushrOOms 129
Slurm 127
Asayur 117
Winipek 105
Resch 92
Skatero 87
Tragoile 83
Lekraan 65
Alkopopsteuer 63
Menschfeind- 59
Soladra 56
Billy Eastwood 48
Carcharoth 33
Pethry  26
Quana 25
Mafiamike 23
Reflox 23
Death_Master 22
Inredhel 22
Malizz 12
Soldus 20


----------



## Gondrakk (13. April 2010)

*RUNDE 8/10*

1. Nenne einen der witzigsten NPC aus World of Warcraft.

2. Nenne einen unbeliebten NPC aus World of Warcraft.

3. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit aus Spanien.

4. Nenne eine Wissensdatenbank für MMORPGs ausser Buffed.de.

5. Nenne ein Grund, warum man nicht mehr am PC zokken sollte.

*EINSENDESCHLUSS ist am 16.04.2010 um 23:00 Uhr*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. April 2010)

Ich spiele kein WoW...also waren die Fragen für mich schlecht.


----------



## schneemaus (13. April 2010)

Ich zock zwar WoW, fand die Fragen aber trotzdem ziemlich schwer...


----------



## Winipek (13. April 2010)

Und es haben doch tatsächlich zwei die gleiche Antwort beim Perepheriegerät ..oO- ich sprech mich glaub ich auch ab ... also Aufruf: Wer spricht sich mit mir ab ?^^

Ach was, ich hol auch so auf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

ha ich hab den vorsprung noch um 1 erhoeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sweet Mushrooms, du kriegst mich nie (lebendig)!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. April 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> *1. Nenne eine unbeliebte Rasse aus World of Warcraft.*
> Troll	5



Eigentlich eine Schande...mit Abstand coolste Klasse in WoW

Und bei den beliebten/unbeliebten NPCs ist mir mal wieder nur Kacke eingefallen : /


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine Schande...mit Abstand coolste Klasse in WoW
> 
> Und bei den beliebten/unbeliebten NPCs ist mir mal wieder nur Kacke eingefallen : /



Mir als Non WoWler fällt dazu nichts ein. Ich musste googlen nach irgendeinem NPC, den ich nehmen könnte. Solche Fragen aus WoW, bei denen es viel zu viele Möglichkeiten gibt, würde ich persönlich rausnehmen wollen aus den nächsten "Fragen".


P.S.: Wie ist die ungültige Antwort zu Stande gekommen?


----------



## Gondrakk (13. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mir als Non WoWler fällt dazu nichts ein. Ich musste googlen nach irgendeinem NPC, den ich nehmen könnte. Solche Fragen aus WoW, bei denen es viel zu viele Möglichkeiten gibt, würde ich persönlich rausnehmen wollen aus den nächsten "Fragen".
> 
> 
> P.S.: Wie ist die ungültige Antwort zu Stande gekommen?


Zum oberen: da jede Runde mit 2 WoW-Fragen beginnt, wollte ich hier nicht brechen. Mal sehn wer den Spielleiter beim nächsten Spiel macht, der macht dann vielleicht RoM, Aion oder STO-Fragen.

Das Untere: "Keine Ahnung", "k.a." oder "Weis nicht" sind ungültige Antworten.


Allgemein: Wenn ich merke, das untereinander abgesprochen wird, breche ich das Spiel ab!


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Zum oberen: da jede Runde mit 2 WoW-Fragen beginnt, wollte ich hier nicht brechen. Mal sehn wer den Spielleiter beim nächsten Spiel macht, der macht dann vielleicht RoM, Aion oder STO-Fragen.
> 
> Das Untere: "Keine Ahnung", "k.a." oder "Weis nicht" sind ungültige Antworten.
> 
> ...



Hey waere doch witzig wenn 10 Leute "k.a. schreiben und es dann der Gewinner ist xD 
Just kidding.


----------



## Silverwall (13. April 2010)

NEXT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  startet eine neue RUnde


----------



## slurm (14. April 2010)

jaa, und was ist wenn man auf

4. Nenne eine Wissensdatenbank für MMORPGs ausser Buffed.de.

buffed.de antwortet?


gibts dann punkte? zählt ja nur die antwort! zum einen wegen final fantasy. zum anderen will ich noch auf was anderes hinaus, aber wills nich aussprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (15. April 2010)

hi ho ich hoffe ich kann noch mit machen so als quereinsteiger ^^ kenne das spiel aus einem anderen forum und find es einfach lustig und toll ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. April 2010)

Du kannst immer einsteigen. Diese Runde wirds nixm ehr werden mit einer Chancea uaf ganz oben. Aber die neue Runde beginnt ja bald.

@slurm: Du kannst auf jede Frage ALLES antworten (außer weiß nicht oder keine Ahnung).
Die Aufgabenstellung dient nur als Richtlinie, um nach einem möglichst passenden Begriff zu kommen, den die meisten sagen. Du kannst auch Gurke sagen. Wie gesagt, es gibt kein richtig oder falsch es geht alles.


----------



## dragon1 (17. April 2010)

Ich zerreisse vor Spannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich zerreisse vor Spannung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch.
Da du wahrscheinlich gewinnen wirst, wirst du die nächste Runde machen, oder? (du gewinnst nur, weil ich die ersten 4 Runden nicht dabei war!)


----------



## dragon1 (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Da du wahrscheinlich gewinnen wirst, wirst du die nächste Runde machen, oder? (du gewinnst nur, weil ich die ersten 4 Runden nicht dabei war!)



ach nee ich will aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Silverwall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Gondrakk (17. April 2010)

* Antworten Runde 8/10*

*1. Nenne einen der witzigsten NPC aus World of Warcraft.*
Haris Pilton    5
Harrison Jones    2
Hogger    2
Käpt'n I. Glu    2
Isimode    1
Gamon    1
Topper McNabb    1

*2. Nenne einen unbeliebten NPC aus World of Warcraft.*
Arthas/Lichking    4
Haris Pilton    2
Stadtwache    1
Brann Bronzebart    1
Murloc    1
Garrosh Hellscream    1
König Varian Wrynn     1
Begleitquest-NPCs    1
Leywächter Eregos    1
Teufelshäscher    1

*3. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit aus Spanien.*
Kathedrale Santiago de Compostela    2
Columbus Stautue in Costa brava    1
Dali Museum in Barcelona    1
Pyramiden Güimar    1
Mallorca/Ballermann    1
Stierkämpfe    1
Alhambra    1
Die Basilika &#8222;Sagrada Família&#8220;    1
Malle    1
Ballermann    1
Die Kathedrale von Sevilla    1
Guggenheim-Museum    1

*4. Nenne eine Wissensdatenbank für MMORPGs ausser Buffed.de.*
MMO-Champion    5
speeddragon    1
Playata    1
arenajunkies.com    1
curse.com    1
WoW datenbank    1
wowhead.com    1
Buffed.de    1
wow-wiki.net    1
wowwiki.com    1

_Wie man sieht, kann man auch Buffed angeben, nur stand der jenige recht alleine da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

*5. Nenne ein Grund, warum man nicht mehr am PC zokken sollte.*
Freunde    3
RL    2
Sonnenschein/Firschluft    2
Laptop    1
keine Lust mehr     1
Es gibt keinen Grund    1
weil es auch noch Konsolen gibt    1
Häufiges Auswechseln der Komponenten    1
Sucht     1
Gesundheit    1

Hier sieht man, das ich meine Fragen genauer stellen sollte. Ich wollte eigentlich etwas langfristigere Antworten. ^^

*Gesammtpunkte:*
    Tragoile 17
SWeeT_mushrOOms 13
slurm 13
Resch 13
Skatero 11
Soladra 10
Inredhel 10
dragon1 10
Asayur 10
Winipek 9
Rikkui 9
Alkopopsteuer 7
Trolligerand 6
Menschfeind- 6
    
*Gesammtpunkte:*
dragon1 152
SWeeT_mushrOOms 142
Slurm 140
Asayur 127
Winipek 114
Resch 105
Tragoile 100
Skatero 98
Alkopopsteuer 70
Soladra 66
Lekraan 65
Menschfeind- 65
Billy Eastwood 48
Carcharoth 33
Inredhel 32
Pethry  26
Quana 25
Mafiamike 23
Reflox 23
Death_Master 22
Soldus 20
Malizz 12
Rikkui 9
Trolligerand 6

Sooo, noch mal ein dickes Sorry für die Verspätung. Ich hab nach langer Zeit wieder eine Beschäftigung und war gestern so groggy das ich für das Forum einfach zu müde war.


Bleibt noch zu sagen: Dies war vielleicht die uneinigste Runde bisher, und, JA, man kann Antworten geben, die vorher eigentlich ausgeschlossen wurden, aber die meisten deuten eben die Frage richtig und geben dann auch entsprechende Antworten. Somit sthet man mit seiner Antwort dann mit nur einem Punkt da *schulterzuck*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Na super.
Ich hatte keine AHnung, dass Haris Pilton so lustig ist...
Und ja, ich hab buffed.de genommen....


----------



## Gondrakk (17. April 2010)

*Runde 9/10*

1. Nenne eine Reale Person (Sportler, Schauspieler, Politiker usw.) die man als NPC in World of Warcraft einbringen sollte.

2. Nenne eine Tätigkeit, die man machen könnte wenn ein Mitspieler "mal eben" AFK (Nicht an der Tastatur) ist.

3. Nenne ein Alkoholhaltiges Getränk ausser Bier.

4. Nenne eine Sportart für den Winter.

5. Nenne einen europäischen Fluss.

*EINSENDESCHLUSS: ist der 21.04.2010 um 23:00 Uhr*


----------



## Gondrakk (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Na super.
> Ich hatte keine AHnung, dass Haris Pilton so lustig ist...
> Und ja, ich hab buffed.de genommen....


Harris Pilton: bin gleicher Meinung.
buffed.de: selbst Schuld *rofl*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. April 2010)

ich seh schon das wird wieder ne magere runde für mich...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

der sieg ist mir ja schon so gut wie sicher!


----------



## Trolligerand (17. April 2010)

also bei Gamon hab ich auf mehr antworten gehofft ._. er ist doch der running gag schlecht hin in OG >,< ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

@ Trolligerand

spielst du zufällig nen troll hunter auf blackmoore? ^^


----------



## Trolligerand (17. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> @ Trolligerand
> 
> spielst du zufällig nen troll hunter auf blackmoore? ^^




Wenn ich jetz nein sage glaubst du mir eh nicht ^^
ja spiele ich ;D und lass mich raten du bist der spieler Menschfeind auf Blackmoore ^^


----------



## Tragoile (17. April 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> 2. Nenne eine Tätigkeit, die man machen könnte wenn ein Mitspieler "mal eben" AFK (Nicht an der Tastatur) ist.




Ist das ganze auf RL oder auf ingame bezogen ?

Naja und schön, dass ich eine Runde noch gewonnen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. April 2010)

QQ ich hab 3 Punkte vorsprung verloren


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetz nein sage glaubst du mir eh nicht ^^
> ja spiele ich ;D und lass mich raten du bist der spieler Menschfeind auf Blackmoore ^^



Wusst ichs doch. ^^
Menschfeind bin ich nicht mehr. Hab den Char irgendwann umbenannt und jetzt heisst glaub ich nen Pala von HnD so.


----------



## Winipek (18. April 2010)

Kann es sein, dass schon wieder Runde 8 ist ? oO...so erhöht sich natürlich meine Chance bis Runde 10 doch noch vorne zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S. Die Auswahl find ich diesmal besser !


----------



## Gondrakk (19. April 2010)

...Hoppla, ist Runde 9. Wurde verbessert.


----------



## Gondrakk (19. April 2010)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Ist das ganze auf RL oder auf ingame bezogen ?
> 
> Naja und schön, dass ich eine Runde noch gewonnen habe
> 
> ...






Sowohl als auch


----------



## Gondrakk (22. April 2010)

*Antworten Runde 9/10*

*1. Nenne eine Reale Person (Sportler, Schauspieler, Politiker usw.) die man als NPC in World of Warcraft einbringen sollte.*
Chuck Norris    4
Barack Obama    3
Arnold Schwarzenegger    2
Angela Merkel    2
Johnny Depp    1
Günther Jauch    1
Mr. T    1
Will Smith    1
Stefan Raab    1

*2. Nenne eine Tätigkeit, die man machen könnte wenn ein Mitspieler "mal eben" AFK (Nicht an der Tastatur) ist.*
Toilette    5
/emotes    2
Chatten    1
auch AFK gehen    1
internet surfen    1
Fernsehen    1
Hüpfen    1
Fünf gegen Willi    1
Warten    1
Beruf ausüben (inGame)    1
Rauchen    1

*3. Nenne ein Alkoholhaltiges Getränk ausser Bier.*
Wein    9
Vodka    5
Rum    1
Met    1

*4. Nenne eine Sportart für den Winter.*
Ski    15
Biathlon.    1

*5. Nenne einen europäischen Fluss.*
Rhein    10
Donau    4
Elbe    1
Ruhr    1


*Punkte:*
dragon1 22
Soladra 41
slurm 46
Asayur 38
Smeal 24
Estren 28
Trolligerand 15
Menschfeind- 28
Inredhel 42
SWeeT_mushrOOms 37
Alkopopsteuer 37
Winipek 46
Skatero 36
Rikkui 27
Tragoile 36
Resch 29

Diesmal haben wir eine Doppelspitze: slurm und Winipek haben die gleiche Punktzahl erreicht.

*Gesammtpunkte:*
Slurm 186
SWeeT_mushrOOms 179
dragon1 174
Asayur 165
Winipek 160
Tragoile 136
Resch 134
Skatero 134
Alkopopsteuer 107
Soladra 107
Menschfeind- 93
Inredhel 74
Lekraan 65
Billy Eastwood 48
Carcharoth 33
Estren 28
Pethry  26
Quana 25
Smeal 24
Mafiamike 23
Reflox 23
Death_Master 22
Soldus 20
Malizz 12
Rikkui 36
Trolligerand 21

Führungswechsel: dragon1 gibt die Spitze an Slurm ab!

Die Letzte Runde kommt heute Abend.


----------



## Resch (22. April 2010)

Bei mir wäre aber Slurm auf Platz 1 mit 186 Punkten^^


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

Bin ja vorletzter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (22. April 2010)

Hah - alles richtig getippt ^^ Gedankenmaschine hat doch funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*muharharhar*
(Regieanweisung-das nächste mal mehr Hall unetrlegen ) 

Edith:
Gz an Slurm für die Übernahme^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. April 2010)

Ich sollte mich mal von so Glanzantworten wie in diesem Fall "Warten" und letztes mal buffed.de verabschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr als mein aktuell 9er Platz (weil ich die ersten 4 Runden nicht mitgemacht hab) ist immoment nicht drin, aber ich will auf jeden Fall in den Top 10 bleiben.


----------



## Asayur (22. April 2010)

Keine Sorge Alko, neue Runde, neues Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Alko, neue Runde, neues Glück!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollte euch nur eine Chance lassen, wäre ja dumm, wenn ich bei allen "Saisons" immer erster werden würde. Dann würde ja keiner mehr mitmachen wollen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. April 2010)

HAH dragon
in your face


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

ich hab au erst die letzten 2 mitgespielt den rest hab ich verpennt


----------



## Asayur (22. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wollte euch nur eine Chance lassen, wäre ja dumm, wenn ich bei allen "Saisons" immer erster werden würde. Dann würde ja keiner mehr mitmachen wollen!



Ich liebe deine Bescheidenheit Alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

slurm ist erster ^^

nicht SWeeT_mushrOOms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> HAH dragon
> in your face




FUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUUUUUUU


Mein Leben hat keinen sinn mehr NEEEEIN haett ich doch nur "Wein" getippt QQ


----------



## slurm (22. April 2010)

hell, it's about tiiiiime!!!
sag goodbye kleiner dragon^^

nice, ob ich das wohl verteidigen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. April 2010)

slurm schrieb:


> hell, it's about tiiiiime!!!
> sag goodbye kleiner dragon^^
> 
> nice, ob ich das wohl verteidigen kann
> ...



NIEMALS!


----------



## Gondrakk (23. April 2010)

*LETZTE RUNDE von 10*

1. Nenne einen Beliebten Buffed-Cast Redakteur.

2. Nenne eine Stadt aus World of Warcraft die ihr gerne im realen Leben besuchen würdet.

3. Nenne einen beliebten Massenger ausser ICQ.

4. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit aus der USA.

5. Nenne ein beliebtes Hobby für Fantasy-Freunde, die nichts mit Computer zu tun hat.

*EINSENDESCHLUSS ist der 25.04.10 um 23 Uhr!* 
Danach beginnt eine neue Runde und ich gebe die Moderation ab. Wer möchte kann mir mit den Antworten auch sein Interesse an der Moderation kunttun.
P.S. Ja, Richtig, Slurm ist z.Z. auf dem ersten Platz >.<


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2010)

Ich kenn mich bei den Buffedcast Moderatoren nicht aus )=
Kann jemand alle aufzaehlen, damit ich auf gut glueck irgendeinen von ihnen waehle?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich bei den Buffedcast Moderatoren nicht aus )=
> Kann jemand alle aufzaehlen, damit ich auf gut glueck irgendeinen von ihnen waehle?



Ich kenne auch keinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. April 2010)

ich hab geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (24. April 2010)

ging mir genauso XD von daher XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Halten wir fest: Keiner schaut den Buffedcast^^.
Und es wurde die ganze Zeit nicht gemerkt. XD


----------



## Gondrakk (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Halten wir fest: Keiner schaut den Buffedcast^^.
> Und es wurde die ganze Zeit nicht gemerkt. XD



*rofl* den hört man ja auch nur.

Bei fast jeder Frage gab es bis jetzt einen der aus der Reihe fällt, Morgen werden wir einige stöhnen hören.
Winipek hat sich als Moderator angeboten.
Bisher eingegangene Antworten: 12
Verbesserungen für ein "Keine Ahnung" o. ä. nehme ich noch bis Einsendeschluss entgegen.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. April 2010)

ich weiss nicht mal was der "buffed cast" sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> *rofl* den hört man ja auch nur.
> 
> Bei fast jeder Frage gab es bis jetzt einen der aus der Reihe fällt, Morgen werden wir einige stöhnen hören.



Lass mich raten... es bin immer ich XD.
Tja, ich werde noch letzter bestimmt XD.


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2010)

Das war eigentlich mein text alkopop xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich mein text alkopop xD



Ne dein Text war:
Ich möchte Alko alle meine Punkte schenken und ich schlage ihn als Weltherrscher vor.


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

Alko for President?! Nö, zeig dein können erst in der nächsten Runde, dann werde ich dich Vielleicht(!) als Herrscher der Welt unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne dein Text war:
> Ich möchte Alko alle meine Punkte schenken und ich schlage ihn als Weltherrscher vor.



sicher nicht, pinky.
Bleib am Teppich!


----------



## Gondrakk (26. April 2010)

*ANTWORTEN ZUR LETZTEN RUNDE*​*1. Nenne einen Beliebten Buffed-Cast Redakteur.
*Anette    5
Zam    3
Florian    2
Bernd    2
k.a.    0

*2. Nenne eine Stadt aus World of Warcraft die ihr gerne im realen Leben besuchen würdet.*
Dalaran    6
Orgrimmar    2
Donnerfels    2
Shattrath    1
Stormwind    1
Darnassus    1

*3. Nenne einen beliebten Massenger ausser ICQ.*
MSN    12
Skype    1

*4. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit aus der USA.*
Freiheitsstatue    11
Golden Gate Bridge    1
Empire State Building    1

*5. Nenne ein beliebtes Hobby für Fantasy-Freunde, die nichts mit Computer zu tun hat.*
Lesen    4
Pen and Paper    3
LARP    3
Tabletop    1
sport    1
Gimpen    1


*Punkte:*
Skatero    40
slurm    36
Winipek    34
Resch    33
Rikkui    33
Menschfeind-    32
Trolligerand    31
Asayur    31
Tragoile    30
Inredhel    29
Alkopopsteuer    25
dragon1    22
SWeeT_mushrOOms    21

*Gesammtpunkte:*
Slurm 222
SWeeT_mushrOOms 200
dragon1 196
Asayur 196
Winipek 194
Skatero 174
Resch 167
Tragoile 166
Alkopopsteuer 132
Menschfeind- 125
Soladra 107
Inredhel 103
Rikkui 69
Lekraan 65
Trolligerand 52
Billy Eastwood 48
Carcharoth 33
Estren 28
Pethry  26
Quana 25
Smeal 24
Mafiamike 23
Reflox 23
Death_Master 22
Soldus 20
Malizz 12


*Platz 1*
*S l u r m**
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Platz 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SWeeT_mushrOOms​*Platz 3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dragon1​
und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Asayur* 


Ich gratuliere *Slurm* ganz herzlich zu diesem Erfolg. Er ist hart erkämpft und verdient.
Nun gebe ich die Leitung des Spiels an *Winipek* ab. Bin gespannt, welche Fragen uns da erwarten.
Also Winipek: Dein Auftritt zum zweiten Spiel!​


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

...
War klar, dass ich fail...(Golden Gate...)
9 is ok für nur 6 Runden.
Nächste Runde werde ich 1!


----------



## Gondrakk (26. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nächste Runde werde ich 1!


Glaubst auch nur du. Diesmal spiel ich mit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

bin am [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*3. Nenne einen beliebten Massenger ausser ICQ. *gefailt, ansonsten koennte ich den 2ten platz abgreifen )=
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]naja der ehrenhafte 3te platz ist auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Naechste Runde komm ich wieder in die top 3[/font]


----------



## Winipek (26. April 2010)

So, dann werde ich mal meinen Einstand als Moderator geben^^

*Runde 1/10*
1. Nenne einen beliebten TV Sender.

2. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in Großbritannien.

3. Nenne ein beliebtes Urlaubsziel.

4. Nenne das beliebteste Haustier.

5. Welches ist die belibteste Rasse in WoW?


*Einsendeschluss ist der 29.04. um 18.00 Uhr
*


----------



## Trolligerand (26. April 2010)

viel glück in der neuen runde ^^ und meine antworten sind schon raus ;D


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2010)

Joa, viel Glück an alle Mitspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

Viel Glück allerseits


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

Viel Glueck..ihr werdet es brauchen, bei mir als gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Ich mag Torte mehr als Blumen und Herzlichen Glückwunsch höre ich auch gerne.
Glaubt mir, ihr werdet die Infos am Schluss noch brauchen.

P.S.
Könnte man eine Hall of Fame im Ausgangspost machen für die ersten 3?
Müssen aber 13 Buchstaben reinpassen!


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

wir werden alle  mal gewinnen


----------



## Tragoile (26. April 2010)

8ter insgesamt, auf eine bessere Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. April 2010)

Bin 2ter obwohl ich nie ne runde gewonnen hab...und in der lezten auch noch letzer...
warum nimmt auch niemand empire state building : / ?
Und wer will schon nach dala? is doch voll öde


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> warum nimmt auch niemand empire state building : / ?



Willkommen Bruder...


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> wir werden alle  mal gewinnen



und dann laeutet der Wecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und dann laeutet der Wecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie hört Disturbed bestimmt nicht explizit, was willste dann anderes erwarten?!


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sie hört Disturbed bestimmt nicht explizit, was willste dann anderes erwarten?!



Jeah! Disturbed! Erm ja ot...aber da disturbed so unglaublich geil ist kann man sich das wohl erlauben.


----------



## Gondrakk (27. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Könnte man eine Hall of Fame im Ausgangspost machen für die ersten 3?
> Müssen aber 13 Buchstaben reinpassen!


Hab mal auf dem ersten Post was gemacht.
P.S. Niemand hat meine Erfolgsmeldung bewundert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (27. April 2010)

Das werden sie noch, Gondrakk! Denn bei mir gibt es so ausgefeiltes nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Hab mal auf dem ersten Post was gemacht.
> P.S. Niemand hat meine Erfolgsmeldung bewundert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast alles Gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Eine wirklich gigantisch tolle Erfolgsmeldung, leider bin ich nicht Platz eins sonst wäre sie in der Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (28. April 2010)

Also ich push den Thread nochmal, weil vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja noch Lust mitzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (28. April 2010)

Nein nicht noch mehr Konkurrenz^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Nein nicht noch mehr Konkurrenz^^



Jop, mich als Konkurrent ist schon mehr als genug.


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Och Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft pflege ich immer zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (28. April 2010)

Wieviele haben denn schon Antworten gepostet?


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2010)

Ich


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Meinereiner


----------



## Winipek (28. April 2010)

Bislang haben 12 ihre Antwort gepostet , sowas wie der harte Kern *gg*


----------



## Gondrakk (28. April 2010)

guter Durchschnitt würde ich sagen.


----------



## Winipek (28. April 2010)

Joa- darum nochmal der Aufruf an alle...
Bitte mitmachen ^^
Noch ist es die erste Runde und es gibt keine Verlierer.^^
Hier nochmal die Möglichkeiten:
*Runde 1/10*
1. Nenne einen beliebten TV Sender.

2. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in Großbritannien.

3. Nenne ein beliebtes Urlaubsziel.

4. Nenne das beliebteste Haustier.

5. Welches ist die belibteste Rasse in WoW?


*Einsendeschluss ist der 29.04. um 18.00 Uhr
*


----------



## Gondrakk (29. April 2010)

Wäre ja auch schön, wenn sich der ein oder andere Moderator dafür begeistern könnte ^^

Es sollte aber auch noch gesagt werden, dass man auch in der zweiten oder dritten Runde einsteigen kann. Die Chancen sind zwar etwas niedriger, aber es ist immer noch möglich zu gewinnen.


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

ach herrje, der einsendeschluss is ja heute, hab gedacht, der wär erst morgen *freu* na meine antworten sind schon weg ^^


----------



## Trolligerand (29. April 2010)

mhm ich weiß nicht aber laut meiner uhr ist 18uhr schon lange her ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> mhm ich weiß nicht aber laut meiner uhr ist 18uhr schon lange her ^^



Winipek muss sich wegen meiner Einsendung noch ein paar Stunden hinsetzen und heulen, so gut war die. Ich bitte um Verständnis!


----------



## Trolligerand (29. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Winipek muss sich wegen meiner Einsendung noch ein paar Stunden hinsetzen und heulen, so gut war die. Ich bitte um Verständnis!




abgelehnt


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Mea Culpa ...ich hat gestern keine Zeit mehr , sorry *zerknirschtguck*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Runde 1/10*
*1. Nenne einen beliebten TV Sender.*​Pro 7 10​RTL 2​ZDF 1​MTV 1*

2. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in Großbritannien.*​Big Ben 8​Tower 2​Buckingham Palace 2​Tower of London 1​Tower Bridge 1​Trafalgar Square 1*

3. Nenne ein beliebtes Urlaubsziel.*​Mallorca 6​Spanien 3​Italien 2​Thailand 1​Kroatien 1​Afghanistan 1​_ja nee, ist klar ….Afghanistan _*
4. Nenne das beliebteste Haustier.*​Hund 10​Katze 4*

5. Welches ist die belibteste Rasse in WoW?*​Blutelf 5​Mensch 3​Taure 2​Untote 1​Troll 1​Orc 1​Käse 1​​​*Punktesstand*​Gondrakk      	39+3​Tragoile              37​Resch          	36​Asayur 			33​Inredhel 			31​Rikkui   			30​Kangrim        	29​Menschenfeind  29​Soladra 			29​Skatero        	25​Alkopopsteuer   24​SWeeT_mushrOOms    22

                	Dragon1   21

   		Troligerand   	13

_Und wie immer der Aufruf- bitte nachrechnen ^^_ 

*Runde 2/10

*1. Nenne eine beliebte Sportart im Sommer (ausser Schwimmen).
2. Nenne ein beliebtes Browsergame.
3. Nenne eine beliebte Automarke (ausser Mercedes)
4. Nenne eine beliebte Biersorte.
5. Nenne einen bekannten buffed. de Forenmoderator (bitte nicht Zam).

*Einsendeschluss Montag 3.05 09:00 Uhr*


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Hö, hö, wusst ich doch, dass die meisten Big Ben sagen würden :> Aber hätt eher auf RTL getippt, verdammt ^^ Und wer zum Teufel hat bei der beliebtesten Rasse KÄSE gesagt???


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- !!!
*Es heisst Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- Menschfeind- ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Und nicht Mensch*EN*feind Mensch*EN*feind Mensch*EN*feind Mensch*EN*feind Mensch*EN*feind Mensch*EN*feind Mensch*EN*feind Mensch*EN*feind Mensch*EN*feind xD

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NERDRAAAAAAGE!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal ist nich schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

der gleiche der Afghanistan getippt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

Also ich wars nich xDDD
...guck mich net so an >.<


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Mal gespannt, wann's die neue Runde gibt


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

03.05.2010 vllt?^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

äh... oh... hab die fragen gar nit gesehn XDDDDD


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

lololol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Jaja, Ruhe da hinten auf den billigen Plätzen xP Jetzt sind die Antworten weg, so...


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

Billige Plätze? :OO

Deiner is billig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Ich wollt auch nochmal erklären, wenn ich Aufgaben verteile, wie nenn den beliebtesten Formeleinspilot(ausser Schumacher), dann sollte das eigentlich auch so verstanden werden.
Ich möchte dann nicht Schumacher lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
öhm, und Entschuldigung für jeden falsch geschriebenen Namen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Billige Plätze? :OO
> 
> Deiner is billig!
> 
> ...



Öy, ich bin vor dir, also Ruhe! xP


@Winipek: Waren die Regeln nicht so, dass man ALLES aufschreiben kann? Also auch das, was hinterm "außer" steht? Deswegen wäre es meines Erachtens eventuell sinnvoller, diese "außer"-Fragen wegzulassen... Nur so am Rande ^^


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

Nur weil ich eben die Plätze billiger bekommen hab und ich eben auf mein Geld schau und versuch zu sparen? >.<


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

@Inredhel
Na klar kann man alles aufschreiben. Ist ja auch nicht verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber, gerade bei so dominaten Fragen ist es für den "Moderator" interessanter 12 verschieden Antworten (naja, zumindest ein paar verschieden ^^) zu bekommen, als 12 mal Schumacher gepostet zu bekommen.
Ist ja auch mit arbeit verbunden *schnief* da möchts man auch ein bissel Abwechslung haben^^
Nichtsdestotrotz, dürft ihr natürlich alles schreiben was euch einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (30. April 2010)

@ Winipek

warum hast du 2mal Tower Bridge jeweils mit 1 punkt gemacht, meines erachtens ergibt das dann 2punkte für Tower Bridge 0o

und zu frage 1, 3 und 5 

ein vollkommener epic fail weil hier kann jeder antworten was er will beim dem spiel und die leute wären doof wenn sie nun nicht deine antworten nehmen die du nicht hören wolltes!und wir werden alle dafür punkte bekommen weil so läuft das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du gibt damit ja praktisch schon die antworten vor und das sollte man nicht!


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Sorry- war ein Schreibfehler. Einmal wurde die Tower Bridge  genannt , einmal der Tower of London.
Was den Rest anbelangt ... kann sein, kann aber auch nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

und ich so ....häh?


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Ach Du...^^ Du bist doch nur neidisch, weil ich schon zu Hause sitze *streck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tjaja, ich sitze schon die ganze Woche zu Hause *Füsse hochleg*


----------



## Gondrakk (30. April 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> (...)
> und zu frage 1, 3 und 5
> 
> ein vollkommener epic fail weil hier kann jeder antworten was er will beim dem spiel und die leute wären doof wenn sie nun nicht deine antworten nehmen die du nicht hören wolltes!und wir werden alle dafür punkte bekommen weil so läuft das Spiel
> ...


Ja, man sollte sich schon an die Aufgaben halten, was ich z.B. auch tun werde. Würde jetzt 12 mal Schumacher kommen, wäre es für mich ein Grund die Regeln dahingehend zu ändern, das es dafür eben keine Punkte gibt. Basta. Wer den Moderator verarscht, muss sich nicht wundern wenn er/sie es mit gleicher Münze heimgezahlt bekommt.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

wenn die Beliebtest Klasse der BLUTELF ist,...
...will ich mich nicht in so einer Schwulen Gemeinschaft aufhalten >.< Nein danke.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Blutelfen sind nicht schwul, das nennt man Metrosexuell *gg*


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Que4AtH0E68


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

looool sehr guter Konter


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> looool sehr guter Konter



was heisst hier konter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find das einfach voll witzig


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Spiel doch nicht den Unschuldigen ;P, as war eindeutig auf mein Metrosexuell Commi bezogen xD

(i think we are in Spamalot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Spiel doch nicht den Unschuldigen ;P, as war eindeutig auf mein Metrosexuell Commi bezogen xD


beweis es doch! Ha!


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Hier *auf einen packen Blätter zeig* sieht man eindeutig wie dragon1 seinen Kommentar in !DIREKTEN! Bezug auf den Kommentar von meinem Klienten, dem ehrenwerten Forenspieler und Hobbyspamm0r Asayur,
fand, dieser garstige Angriff auf meines Klienten Lachmuskeln soll nicht unvergollten bleiben, ich plädiere auf 20 Gummibärchen zu bezahlen per Post!


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Hier *auf einen packen Blätter zeig* sieht man eindeutig wie dragon1 seinen Kommentar in !DIREKTEN! Bezug auf den Kommentar von meinem Klienten, dem ehrenwerten Forenspieler und Hobbyspamm0r Asayur,
> fand, dieser garstige Angriff auf meines Klienten Lachmuskeln soll nicht unvergollten bleiben, ich plädiere auf 20 Gummibärchen zu bezahlen per Post!



Einspruch, eure Ehren! 
DIese Videodokument https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUPCB9533Y beweist eindeutig, dass mein Klient, der nicht besonders ehrenwerte und dauerspammende (2 Mal vorbestrafte) Dragon1 unschuldig ist (In diesem Fall, ausnahmsweise mal)
Der Angriff auf die Lachmuskeln ist nie stattgefunden, wie wir an diesem Audiomaterial erkennen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


ich zitiere: [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]





> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Damit waere die Sache wohl erledigt.[/font]


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

*dramatische Musik einspiel* Dieses Video beweist eindeutig, dass dieses *abwertend auf den Pflichtanwalt schiel* "Beweismaterial" aus den Privatarchiven des Angeklagten stammen!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK225a6RbUM[/youtube]


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Da wir alle wissen, dass Einhörner zur Zeit von Robocop bereits seit längerem Ausgestorben sind, alleine wegen dem großen Krieg zwischen den Kobolden und den Einhörnern im Jahre 225 vor Rc (Robocop) kann dies nicht sein!


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Was Jesus kann, kann ein Einhorn schon lange.  Es ist mal eben auferstanden, um dein Argument ungueltig zu machen, und is dann wieder gestorben.
Das beweist, das Dragon1 unschuldig ist, denn selbst die Edlen Einhoerner stellen sich auf seine Seite!


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Nur schwule mögen Einhörner (so konter das xD)


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Nur schwule mögen Einhörner (so konter das xD)


WO, wo und nochmal wo soll ich geschrieben haben, dass ich sie mag?
BEWEISE ES, oder ich verklage dich wegen 
*Verleumdung*
! !


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass DU Einhörner magst, wo habe ich das geschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass DU Einhörner magst, wo habe ich das geschrieben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese geheime Aufzeichnung, die nicht mehr geheim ist, weil ich sie poste beweist das du mir unsichtbarer Farbe geschrieben hast [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> Nur schwule wie zum beispiel dragon1 mögen Einhörner (so konter das xD)


Hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQLKEZzBIZE [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

I don't tink so, hier das originale video:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPUFZH325F4[/youtube]


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hiermit erklaere ich die sitzung fuer beendet. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dragon1 ist unschuldig. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Asayur muss die kosten des Verfahrens uebernehmen.[/font]


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Mein Mandant schlägt ein teilen der Kosten vor und lässt die Anklage fallen


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Mein Mandant schlägt ein teilen der Kosten vor und lässt die Anklage fallen



Hoechsten 20% der Kosten ist mein Mandat bereit zu bezahlen.
Keine weiteren Verhandlungen werden gefuehrt


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Einverstanden *Hand hinreich*


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Einverstanden *Hand hinreich*



*schriftlichen Vertrag reich*


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

*durchles* Hm... Punkt 1, 3 und 5 sind nicht ganz wie vorgestellt, aber besser als nichts *unleserlich rumkrakel*


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> *durchles* Hm... Punkt 1, 3 und 5 sind nicht ganz wie vorgestellt, aber besser als nichts *unleserlich rumkrakel*



*nachguck dass nichts falsch ist, mit mikroskop nach kleingeschriebenem durchsuch und nach unsichtbar werdender tinte pruef* ok ich bin einverstanden *unterschreib*


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Zum Glück hab ich meine Seele schon vor langer langer weile verkauft


----------



## Doofkatze (30. April 2010)

tja...hätteste mal nicht geheiratet...deine innere Stimme hat dir extra geschrien: TUS NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Ich?! Verheiratet?! NÖ! *gg*


----------



## Soladra (30. April 2010)

Aber bedenke...Titten jeden Tag! Und du dafst sie sogar anfassen!


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

oO An Frauen gibt es eindeutig mehr, als nur sexuelle reize Oo ich glaub ich werde zu alt für solche Diskussionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

OMG! Ein Mann,der mit dem Hirn denkt und nicht mit dem Schwanz! Das gibts ja nicht!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Muss es auch geben *gg*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Mai 2010)

bildet euch bloss nicht ein ihr würdet ot spammen oder so


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

Ok zurüch zum thema einhörner...

wenn ihr was sinloseres als das hier findet bin ich zufrieden^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGwzhqL9gxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFuILqjGMck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4agW_9I3nmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Winipek (1. Mai 2010)

So Kinders, jetzt mal das spamen lassen und komen wir zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück *peitsche raushol*...

Also, bislang sind 10 Antworten eingegangen.

*Runde 2/10

*1. Nenne eine beliebte Sportart im Sommer (ausser Schwimmen).
2. Nenne ein beliebtes Browsergame.
3. Nenne eine beliebte Automarke (ausser Mercedes)
4. Nenne eine beliebte Biersorte.
5. Nenne einen bekannten buffed. de Forenmoderator (bitte nicht Zam).

*Einsendeschluss Montag 3.05 09:00 Uhr* 

so, wer hat noch nicht ,wer will noch mit^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

STEEECK NE BANANE IN DEIN OOOOOOOOHR!!!





SEESTERN LIEBT DICH WIRKLICH!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<3 Charlie the Unicorn


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

NOOOOIIIIIN!!!KUGELFISCH!!!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Mai 2010)

die deutsche synchro davon is ja mal fürn arsch


----------



## Winipek (3. Mai 2010)

*Runde 2/10

*1. Nenne eine beliebte Sportart im Sommer (ausser Schwimmen).​Fußball 			8​Radfahren 		3​Surfen          	1​Schwimmen  	1 ​Inline skaten 	1​Beachvolleyball 1​Joggen 			1​
2. Nenne ein beliebtes Browsergame.​Shakes&Fidget 			6​O-Game           			3​Poker               			1​Hello Kitty online   		1​Holy War                  	1​Runescape       			1​Bitefighter         			1​Tetris               			1​Pennergame     			1​
3. Nenne eine beliebte Automarke (ausser Mercedes)​Audi     			3​BMW   			4​VW              	3​Mercedes 		2​Opel     			1​Porsche        	1​Ford     			1​Toyota          	1
4. Nenne eine beliebte Biersorte.​Becks          	4​Bittburger      	2​Krombacher  	2​Herforder   		1​Vöslauer   		1​Kölsch          	1​Heineken      	1​Zäpfle   			1​Hasseröder   	1​Freiberger 		1​Gösser 			1​​_Oh oh, einige dieser Biere kenn ich gar nicht …._​
5. Nenne einen bekannten buffed. de Forenmoderator (bitte nicht Zam​Lillyan          	6​Noxiel   			4​Zam     			2​Characheroth	1​Björn            	1​Tikume 			1​Dini              	1​​_Tikume ist doch gar keine Moderatorin mehr …_​_*Auswertung:*_​*Tabuno                		28+3 	31*​Gondrakk                     			23​SWeeT_mushrOOms            	23​Skatero                                	22​Kangrim                       			20​Alkopopsteuer                      	19​Asayur                         			17​Menschfeind                 			17​Inredhel                    	16​Soladra                                	15​Tragoile                    	15​Dragon1                       			11​Nerosil                         			10​Resch                                  	10​Trolligerand                   			10​Rikkui                                  	9​​Gesamte Spielzeit:​*1.Gondrakk                 			65*​*2.Tragoile                   			52*​*3.Asayur                              	50*​4.Kangrim                            	49​5.Inredhel                     			47​5.Skatero                     			47​6.Menschfeind                      	46​6.Resch                       			46​7.SWeeT_mushrOOms         	45​8.Soladra                     			44​9.Alkopopsteuer                    	43​10.Rikkui                       			39​11.Dragon1                   			31​11.Tabuno                            	31​12.Trolligerand                      	23​13.Nerosil                     			10​_Wie immer die Bitte nachzurechnen_...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Mai 2010)

Leute...warum Antworten alle mit i-einer Biermarke wenn es um Sorten geht ?
Das ist ein erheblicher Unterschied

Edit: 22+23 sind 45^^


----------



## Winipek (3. Mai 2010)

Hast natürlich recht ! Darum schreib ich ja immer bitte selbst nachrechen...und heute war es echt chaotisch ^^

*Runde 3/10
*
1. Nenne einen bekannten Radiosender.
2. Nenne einen bekannten Fußballverein.
3. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in Dänemark.
4. Nenne ein beliebtes Onlinerollenspiel (ausser WoW).
5. Nenne einen bekannten Buchautor.

*Einsendeschluss ist der 6.5. 10:00 Uhr*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

es gibt keine sehenswürdigkeiten in dänemark ^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2010)

Erste Runde mitgespielt und gleich auf Platz 1 in Runde 2, bin ich imba. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (3. Mai 2010)

4. Nenne ein beliebtes Onlinerollenspiel (ausser WoW).
Winipek wann lernst du es?man darf keine antwort möglichkeiten vorgeben oder ausschließen. manchmal glaub ich echt manche sind zu .... -.-
hoffe nach dir übernimmt wer der das spiel prinzip von i´m with stupid versteht


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> 4. Nenne ein beliebtes Onlinerollenspiel (ausser WoW).
> Winipek wann lernst du es?man darf keine antwort möglichkeiten vorgeben oder ausschließen. manchmal glaub ich echt manche sind zu .... -.-
> hoffe nach dir übernimmt wer der das spiel prinzip von i´m with stupid versteht



Winipek macht die Regeln. Nicht du.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Winipek macht die Regeln. Nicht du.


Außerdem wäre es langweilig, weil eh alle WoW sagen würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (3. Mai 2010)

Ausserdem prallt die Kritik am Moderator ab ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (4. Mai 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ausserdem prallt die Kritik am Moderator ab ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll es auch. Lass dich nicht kirre machen. So wie du die Fragen stellst, ist das schon ganz in Ordnung!
Und so lange ich Platz 1. in der Gesammtwertung bin, muss ich nicht nachrechnen ^^


*Wem die Regeln nicht passen, ist nicht gezwungen mit zu spielen!*


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Und so lange ich Platz 1. in der Gesammtwertung bin, muss ich nicht nachrechnen ^^



Dann sollte es vielleicht jemand Anderes machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (4. Mai 2010)

Mh nur 46...aber wir leigen noch dicht zusammen :-D Diese Runde streng ich mich mal an^^


----------



## Winipek (6. Mai 2010)

*Runde 3/10
*
*1. Nenne einen bekannten Radiosender.*​Energy 			3​SWR3          	2​technobase.fm  2​NDR 1          	1​Jump            	1​89,0 RTL   		1​Deutsche Welle 1​Big FM 			1​RPR1   			1​Eins Live   		1​_Unter Energy kamen drei verschiedene Bezeichnungen, ich hab mir malerlaubt es in eins umzuwandeln^^_
*2. Nenne einen bekannten Fußballverein.*​FC Bayern                	11​Vfl Wolfsburg            	1​Barcelona 					1​Rapid   						1​FC Klo 						1​_Wohnen anscheinend doch viele im Süden *hust* Bayern...pfft^^ Und zu FC Klo sag ich nüscht...._
*3. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in Dänemark.*​Legoland                  	5​Schloß Kronborg   		3​Schloß Fredricksborg	2​Wasser                    	1​kl. Meerjungfrau 			1​Dom von Roskilde 		1​Dom zu Arhhus 			1​Kopenhagen              	1
*4. Nenne ein beliebtes Onlinerollenspiel (ausser WoW).*​Aion 				6​HdRO   			6​WoW   			1​Runes of Magic 1​Perfekt World	1​
*5. Nenne einen bekannten Buchautor.*​Stephen King                        	7​Dan Brown       						2​Joanne K. Rowling                	2​Dr. Jürgen Hegel   					1​Tolkien             						1​Frank Schätzing   					1​Florian aka Rikkui 					1​_Soviel zu bekannt...Rikkui misst sich mit Stephen King^^_​*Auswertung*​Inredhel                		30+3 	33​Resch                  		30+3 	33​SWeeT_mushrOOms            	29​Asayur             						27​Menschfeind     						26​Gondrakk         						26​Tragoile                   				25​Tabuno             						23​Alkopopsteuer                      	22​Nerosil             						20​Trolligerand       						16​Medmius                              	16​Kangrim           						15​Dragon1           						12​Rikkui                                  	12​*Gesamte Spielzeit:*​*1.Gondrakk     						91*​*2.Inredhel                       		81*​* 3.Resch                                  79 *​​4.Tragoile       						77​4.Asayur                              	77​5.SWeeT_mushrOOms 			75​6.Menschfeind                      	72​7.Alkopopsteuer                    	65​8.Kangrim                            	64​9.Rikkui           						51​10.Skatero         						47​11.Tabuno                            	44​11.Soladra                            	44​12.Dragon1       						43​13.Trolligerand                      	39​14.Nerosil         						30​15.Medmius     						16​Edit:

Die 3 Siegpunkte bei den 1. Plätzen vergessen *knirsch*


----------



## Rikkui (6. Mai 2010)

ich bin nur deswegen so weit hinten weil ich versuch net das gleiche wie die andere zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

YES Zwei Plätze gut gemacht - Ich komme, Gondrakk, halt dich bereit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (6. Mai 2010)

*Runde 4/10
*
1. Nenne einen beliebten Schokoriegel.
2. Nenne eine Hauptstadt in Asien.
3. Nenne eien medizinische Abteilung im Krankenhaus.
4. Nenne eine bekannte Zigarettenmarke.
5. Nenne eine Insel in der Nordsee.

*Einsendeschluss ist der 9.5. 10.00 Uhr*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

bei der runde komm ich nicht mit )=


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Ja finds bei manchen schwer, sich auf eins festzulegen, was hoffentlich die Mehrheit sagt...


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ja finds bei manchen schwer, sich auf eins festzulegen, was hoffentlich die Mehrheit sagt...



Als Oesterreicher hab ich keine ahnung von dem *Mist* den die deutschen/schweizer hier fuer bekannt halten xP


----------



## Gondrakk (6. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> ich bin nur deswegen so weit hinten weil ich versuch net das gleiche wie die andere zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...dann hast du das Spiel nicht verstanden!


----------



## Winipek (6. Mai 2010)

Tja - gibt ja keine Punkte für besonders kreative Punkte @ Rikkui^^...und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Österreicher andere Zigaretten - Schockies what ever ^^ bevorzugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:
Vielleicht sind die anderen auch alles Österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Als Oesterreicher hab ich keine ahnung von dem *Mist* den die deutschen/schweizer hier fuer bekannt halten xP




Ich weiß es au net :/


und ja ich hab das spiel verstanden finds aber dann langweilig


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Mai 2010)

mist!
um einen punkt gepatzt in der letzten Runde
aber ich hol wieder auf

@rikkui
es ist viel schwerer abzuschätzen was die meisten sagen, als das was garantiert niemand sagt
das macht es ja interessant


----------



## Winipek (9. Mai 2010)

sorry- hab heut keine Zeit dafür=( Die Bewertung gibts erst morgen - hab nicht an Muttertag gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Mai 2010)

An den Tag muss man auch nicht denken, reiner Kommerz.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> An den Tag muss man auch nicht denken, reiner Kommerz.



/sign ^^

Ich hab meiner Mutter gesagt (und sie ist meiner Meinung), dass sie nix zu Muttertag kriegt. Lieber hol ich mal ein kleines Geschenk für sie, wenn ich in der Stadt was Kleines für sie sehe. Wenn man seine Mutter liebt, braucht man dafür nicht einen bestimmten Tag, sondern man liebt sie das ganze Jahr hindurch ^^


----------



## Nerosil (9. Mai 2010)

keine auflösung?


----------



## Rikkui (10. Mai 2010)

Morgen morgen morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (11. Mai 2010)

jo, schon 2 Tage drüber...


----------



## Resch (11. Mai 2010)

Hab nochmal mit gemacht^^, da du ja noch nicht aufgelöst hast hoffe ich dass das auch noch zählt :-)


----------



## Trolligerand (12. Mai 2010)

*wart*


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2010)

*auch wart* Winipek der Muttertag war vorgestern schon vorbei >_<


----------



## Trolligerand (13. Mai 2010)

naja normal macht dieses spiel ja immer nur ein spielleiter, man sieht was man davon hat <,<


----------



## Gondrakk (13. Mai 2010)

Winipek, mach hinne! Sonst starte ich ne Abstimmung, das ein anderer weiter den Moderator macht! *motzigwerd*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. Mai 2010)

jaja .... winipek hat gemerkt das ich am gewinnen war ... und da er/sie/es es nicht verkraftet hat hat er/sie/es sich einfach aus dem staub gemacht ... tz tz tz


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Winipek, mach hinne! Sonst starte ich ne Abstimmung, das ein anderer weiter den Moderator macht! *motzigwerd*



/sign


Ich bin dafür, du machst das weiter :>


----------



## Rikkui (14. Mai 2010)

Hmm


----------



## Gondrakk (14. Mai 2010)

ähm, nö! Wisst ihr eigentlich, wieviel Arbeit es ist, sich kreative Fragen aus zu denken???


----------



## Winipek (14. Mai 2010)

Sry- leider bin ich krank geworden und konnte nicht am PC sitzen =/ ich bin fast fertig mit Ausrechnung.
Also spätestens heut nachmittag kommt die Auswertung-versprochen.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

Wehe wenn nicht! Dann gibt's Meuterei! XDDD


----------



## Winipek (14. Mai 2010)

*Nenne einen beliebten Schokoriegel.*
Kinderschokolade(riegel)* 	5*​Snickers 			3​Mars 	3​Twix 			1​Duplo 		1
*2. Nenne eine Hauptstadt in Asien.*​Tokio 	10​Japsendorf 	1​Shanghai 	1​Bagdad 			1​_Japsendorf ?!...._​*3. Nenne eine medizinische Abteilung im Krankenhaus.*​Intensiv 			4​ChiruRgie 	4​Radiologie 		2​Notfallaufnahme 1​Ambulanz 		1
UnfallchiruRgie 1_
Hier habe ich unterschieden zwischen Chirugie und Unfallchirugie-die UNfallchirugie sehe ich als spezieller an.
_​_Bei Notfallaufnahme und Ambulanz war ich unschlüssig, ob ich´s zusammenlegen soll-hab mich dagegen entschieden._
*4. Nenne eine bekannte Zigarettenmarke.*​Marlboro 		8​West 	2​Memphis 	1​Pallmal 			1​Lucky Strikes	1*
5. Nenne eine Insel in der Nordsee.*​Sylt 	7​Großbritannien 	2​Westerland 			1​Insel 			1​Ostfriesland 	1​_Ostfriesland?!...ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich Insulaner bin ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _​​*Auswertung*​ SWeeT_mushrOOms	34+3 	37​Inredhel 			32​Resch 			32​Alkopopsteuer 	29​Kangrim 			28​Trolligerand 			26​Gondrakk 			24​Tragoile 	23​Menschfeind 			22​Tabuno 			21​Nerosil 			17​Medmius 	17​Rikkui 	9​ gesamte Spielzeit​ *1.Gondrakk 			115*​ *2.SWeeT_mushrOOms 	112*​ *3.Inredhel 			109*​4.Resch 			108​5.Tragoile 			100​6.Alkopopsteuer 	94​6.Kangrim 	94​6.Menschfeind 	94​7.Asayur 	77​8.Tabuno 	65​9.Rikkui 			60​10.Trolligerand 	55​11.Skatero 			47​11.Nerosil 			47​12.Soladra 	44​13.Dragon1 			43​14.Medmius 			33​_Und wie immer die Bitte ...nachzählen ^^_

@Alkopop: Nö hab dir einen Punkt gegegeben und richtig gerechnet - nur die Unfallchirurgie hab ich vergessen aufzuschreiben. Wie du sehen kannst, wären es ansonsten auch nur 12 Antworten gewesen sidn aber 13.
​


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Ich wurde (wahrscheinlich) um 3 Punkte betrogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nach den (momentan noch) 3 Sechsten Plätzen folgt nicht die 7 sondern eig. die 9.
Sry für Klugscheißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Mai 2010)

wow mein erster rundengewinn
und jetzt häng ich wieder auf meinem lieblingsplatz rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

1. Die Unfallchirurgie ist eine Spezialisierung der Chirurgie, genauso wie Neurochirurgie, Gefäßchirurgie etc.
2. Notfallaufnahme und Ambulanz sind in fast allen Krankenhäusern die gleiche Station. Allerdings ist da schon ein Unterschied zu machen, denn die Notfallaufnahme behandelt wie der Name sagt Notfälle, die meist auch stationär aufgenommen werden, wohingegen die Ambulanz Patienten behandelt, die danach wieder nach Hause dürfen bzw. nur zur Kontrolluntersuchung kommen.
3. Nur um ein bisschen zu meckern... Die Intensiv als medizinische Abteilung ist falsch. Es gibt internistische Intensivstationen, chirurgische, pädiatrische, perinatale etc. etc. Allein bei uns in der Uniklinik haben 8 medizinische Abteilungen eine oder mehrere Intensivstationen ^^ Aber ich weiß ja, geht ja hier nicht um die Richtigkeit der Antworten, nur um ein bisschen klugzuscheißen

*klugscheißermodus aus*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich unter den ersten 3 bleibe o.o


----------



## Gondrakk (14. Mai 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> *2. Nenne eine Hauptstadt in Asien.*





Winipek schrieb:


> Tokio     10​Japsendorf     1​Shanghai     1​Bagdad             1​_Japsendorf ?!...._​​​




Für diese Antwort gehört des Desjenigen in einen Sack gesteckt und [grausame Fantasie hier einfügen]!!!​Ansonsten ist der Kommentar von Inredhel auch ganz richtig.
*guckaufpunktestand* hmm, jetzt muss ich mich aber wieder anstrengen...​


----------



## Winipek (14. Mai 2010)

*Runde 5/10*

1. Nenne eine bekannte Motorradmarke.
2. Nenne eine beliebte Klamottenmarke.
3. Nenne einen beliebten amerikanischen Moderator/in.
4. Nenne einen Staat in Afrika.
5. Nenne das beliebteste Kantinenessen.

*Einsendeschluß 18.05. 9.00 Uhr*


----------



## Rikkui (17. Mai 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Für diese Antwort gehört des Desjenigen in einen Sack gesteckt und [grausame Fantasie hier einfügen]!!!
> [/left]​







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2010)

War ja klar, dass so eine Antwort nur von dir kommen konnte :>


----------



## Rikkui (19. Mai 2010)

*wart*


----------



## Resch (19. Mai 2010)

Los will die Auswertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die neuen Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (21. Mai 2010)

bewirbt sich jemand als neuer Moderator?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. Mai 2010)

vote for Gondrakk !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (22. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> vote for Gondrakk !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nope. will auch mal gewinnen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Mai 2010)

ich bin da ehrlich gesagt zu vergesslich für
würde euch wahrscheinlich ewig warten lassen^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. Mai 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> nope. will auch mal gewinnen!



das leben ist kein ponyhof ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (25. Mai 2010)

Ich mag auch nicht^^ Wenn ich auf Arbeit bin, bin ich eh zwischendurch mal hier unterwegs da wärs nicht das Problem, aber wenn ich Berufsschule oder Urlaub hätte würd ich es verraffen xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Mai 2010)

das spiel darf nicht sterben
wenns absolut niemand machen will übernehm ich den posten
aber ich garantiere für nichts


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das spiel darf nicht sterben
> wenns absolut niemand machen will übernehm ich den posten
> aber ich garantiere für nichts



OK du hast ihn^^ am besten fängst noch heute damit an xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Mai 2010)

ich warte erstmal bis Gondrakk grünes licht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab da keine Einwände.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Mai 2010)

ok dann wiederholen wir die letzten fragen nochmal die winipek gestellt hat schickt eure pms mit dem titel "I'm with stupid" bis zum:


30.05.2010 17:00 Uhr

an mich
wenn bis dahin genug eingegangen sind mache ich die auswertung
wenn nicht warten wir noch ein wenig bis wieder genug leute drauf aufmerksam geworden sind das es weiter geht


----------



## Resch (28. Mai 2010)

Also schick ich dir jetzt die Antworten von runde 5? Die Punkte davor kannst ja einfach übernehmen.

Nagut ich such sie mal.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Ich musste auch erstmal suchen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Mai 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Also schick ich dir jetzt die Antworten von runde 5? Die Punkte davor kannst ja einfach übernehmen.
> 
> Nagut ich such sie mal.



Jo die Punkte von davor werden übernommen
Wir führen die Runde also ganz normal zu ende

Bevor ich es vergesse

Bisher eingegangene Antworten: 9

Da es schon so viele sind hab ich mich entschieden die Auswertung auf jeden Fall am 30sten zu machen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Mai 2010)

So nur zur Eriinnerung
Es kann unter Umständen sein das ich die Auswertung nicht pünktlich um 17:00 Uhr fertig habe, weil ich heute zusammen mit meiner Gilde dem Lich-King die Hand küssen will
Ich bitte also um Geduld wenn das Ergebnis ein wenig Verspätung hat


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Mai 2010)

Hier die Auswertung:

1. Nenne eine bekannte Motorradmarke.

1. Harley Davidson 5
2. Honda 2
3. Suzuki 1
4. Kawasaki 1

Wundert mich das keine Yamaha gesagt hat

2. Nenne eine beliebte Klamottenmarke.

1. Dolce und Gabana 2
2. Adidas 2
3. Lacoste 1
4. Puma 1
5. Levis 1
6. Esprit 1
7. Ed Hardy 1

Hier scheiden sich die Geister

3. Nenne einen beliebten amerikanischen Moderator/in.

1. Oprah 3
2. Ellen DeGeneres 2
3. David Letterman 1
4. Conan O'Brien 1
5. Jerry Springer 1
6. Jay Leno 1

Ausser Oprah kommt mir da nichts bekannt vor

4. Nenne einen Staat in Afrika.

1. Südafrika 5
2. Kongo 2
3. Kenia 1
4. Ägypten 1

Warum kein Nigeria ?

5. Nenne das beliebteste Kantinenessen.

1. Schnitzel 5
2. Nudeln 2
3. Currywurst 1
4. Bratkartoffeln 1

Das war mir von Anfang an klar^^


Damit ergibt sich folgender Punktestand:

*1.Inredhel 109 + 17 + 3 = 129
2.Gondrakk 115 + 11 = 126
3.Resch 108 + 13 = 121*

4.Tragoile 100 + 17 + 3 = 120
5.Alkopopsteuer 94 + 17 + 3 = 114
6.Menschfeind 94 + 14 = 108
7.Kangrim 94
8.Asayur 77
9.Rikkui 60 + 11 = 71
10.Tabuno 65
11.Nerosil 47 + 9 = 56
12.Trolligerand 55
13.Skatero 47
13.Medmius 33 + 14 = 47
14.Soladra 44
15.Dragon1 43

Diese Woche haben wir sogar 3 Rundengewinner: Inredhel, Tragoile, Alkopopsteuer
Damit musste Gondrakk die Führung knapp an Inredhel abgeben


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Mai 2010)

Fragen für die nächste Runde:

1. Was ist das beliebteste Nachbarland von Deutschland ?
2. Das beliebteste Gericht bei McDonalds
3. Nenne das meistgehasste Schulfach
4. Einen bekannten Hersteller von PC Zubehör (Tastatur, Maus, etc.)
5. Den Favoriten bei der WM 2010


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2010)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA *g*

Und du kennst Ellen DeGeneres nicht? Wtf du Banause XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Wusste gar nicht, dass ich 5ter bin.


----------



## Tragoile (31. Mai 2010)

Wow vierter mit 9 Punkten auf den ersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Juni 2010)

Oh ich ja keinen Einsendeschluss festgelegt
aber da seid 2 tagen keine pms mehr kommen dann

Morgen 17:00 Uhr


----------



## slurm (3. Juni 2010)

kleines rechenrätsel zum zeitvertreib:

noch 5 runden
erster platz hat 129 punkte
es gibt jede runde 5 fragen

wieviele buffedaccs muss ich mir machen um statistisch noch zu gewinnen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

Mind. 5, wenn der erste so weitermacht 10.
Also 10 Accs. musste mind. noch machn.
:<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juni 2010)

Auswertung:

1. Was ist das beliebteste Nachbarland von Deutschland ?

1. Österreich 5
2. Schweiz 2
3. Dänemark 1
4. Holland 1

2. Das beliebteste Gericht bei McDonalds

1. BigMac 4
2. Cheeseburger 3
3. McChicken 1
4. Hamburger 1

3. Nenne das meistgehasste Schulfach

1. Mathematik 8
2. Latein 1

Mathe nicmmt inzwischen wohl die unangefochtene Hassstelle in der Schule ein. Ich hatte mit mehr Fremdsprachenhassern gerechnet.

4. Einen bekannten Hersteller von PC Zubehör (Tastatur, Maus, etc.)

1. Logitech 7
2. LG 1
3. Dell 1

Soweit ich weiß ist Dell doch nur Zulieferer und stellt selber keine Teile her ?

5. Den Favoriten bei der WM 2010

1. Deutschland 4
2. Brasilien 3
3. Spanien 2

Ich bin enttäuscht von allen die nicht Deutschland gesagt haben !

Daraus ergibt sich folgende Punkteverteilung:

*1.Schneemaus 129 + 22 = 151
1.Resch 121 + 27 + 3 = 151
2.Gondrakk 126 + 24 = 150
3.Tragoile 120 + 23 = 143*
4.Menschfeind 108 + 27 + 3 = 138
5.Alkopopsteuer 114 + 22 = 136
6.Kangrim 94
7.Asayur 77
8.Rikkui 71 + 19 = 90
9.Medmius 47 + 23 = 70
10.Tabuno 65
11.Soladra 44 + 19 = 63
12.Nerosil 56
13.Trolligerand 55
14.Skatero 47
15.Dragon1 43

Unsere beiden Gruppensieger sind Resch und Menschfeind
Schneemaus und Resch teilen sich damit den ersten Platz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Verdammt, zuerst hatte ich auch Logitech nehmen wollen. <.<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juni 2010)

1. Nenne eine erfolgreiche deutsche Band (dürfen auch bereits aufgelöste sein)
2. Eine Zutat die eurer Meinung nach unbedingt auf eine Pizza gehört
3. Eine beliebte Serie die aktuell im Fernsehen läuft
4. Lieblingskleidungsstück von Frauen
5. Lieblingskleidungsstück von Männern


----------



## Gondrakk (4. Juni 2010)

Einsendeschluss?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juni 2010)

Verdammte Hacke !
Danke fürs erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einsendeschluss: 

07.06.2010


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2010)

Ich bin fast versucht den Termin etwas nach hinten zu verlegen da erst 6 antworten eigegangen sind


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

Mein Name muss in der Liste geändert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Menschfeind- -> Velvet-Revolver


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Juni 2010)

Ok nur 7 Einsendungen insgesamt
zwar eine enttäuschende Ausbeute aber es muss weiter gehen
Auswertung folgt morgen da ich im mom zu kaputt bin und nun ins bett gehen werde


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Juni 2010)

1. Nenne eine erfolgreiche deutsche Band (dürfen auch bereits aufgelöste sein)

1. Die Ärzte 3
2. Tokio Hotel 2
3. Modern Talking 1
4. Scorpions 1

Da habt ihr euch aber echt die schlimmsten rausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Eine Zutat die eurer Meinung nach unbedingt auf eine Pizza gehört

1. Käse 7

Alte Langweiler...

3. Eine beliebte Serie die aktuell im Fernsehen läuft

1. Simpsons 3
2. Two and a half Men 1
3. Scrubs 1
4. CSI 1
5. Lost

Nach dem enttäuschenden Finale läuft Lost aktuell garnicht mehr

4. Lieblingskleidungsstück von Frauen

1. BH 2
2. Kleid 2
3. Schuhe 2
4. String 1

Ich hatte doch mit wesentlich mehr Schuhen gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Lieblingskleidungsstück von Männern

1. T-Shirt 3
2. Jeans 1
3. Badehose 1
4. Boxershorts 1
5. Socken 1


Daraus ergibt sich folgender Punktestand:

*1.Schneemaus 151 + 15 = 166
2.Gondrakk 150 + 15 = 165
3.Tragoile 143 + 16 + 3 = 162*

4.Alkopopsteuer 136 + 16 + 3 = 155
5.Resch 151
6.Velvet-Revolver 138 + 12 = 150
7.Kangrim 94
8.Rikkui 90
9.Soladra 63 + 16 + 3 = 82
10.Asayur 77
11.Medmius 70
12.Nerosil 56 + 13 = 69
13.Tabuno 65
14.Trolligerand 55
15.Skatero 47
16.Dragon1 43

Wir haben damit mal wieder 3 Rundengewinner
Glückwunsch an Tragoile, Alkopopsteuer und Soladra


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juni 2010)

SIEG.
Ich komm noch mind. unter die Top 3.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Juni 2010)

1. Der/Die untalentierteste Schauspieler/Schauspielerin
2. Der berühmteste Japaner
3. Eine ekelerregende Speise
4. Der bei den Deutschen beliebteste Beruf
5. Ein Grund warum man auf keinen Fall früh aufstehen sollte

EDIT: Einsendeschluss ist der 12.06.10


----------



## Tragoile (10. Juni 2010)

Sieg und nur noch4 Punkte auf den ersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bei der nächsten Runde sehe ich schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Juni 2010)

tolle fragen ich kriege bestimmt nicht mal einen punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Also bis auf 1 und 5 erwarte ich kaum gleiche Antworten...
Besonders beim Japaner nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> tolle fragen ich kriege bestimmt nicht mal einen punkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign.

Da warn meine Fragen bei I'm with smart sogar noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Den ersten Platz darf ich in DIESER Runde sicherlich wieder abgeben...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Juni 2010)

wenn ihr alle mal anständig nachdenken würdet und nicht jede frage direkt bei google reinschmeisst wär dsa alles halb so wild
und wenn ja alle so schlecht sind kriegen ja alle nur 5 punkte also ist euer rumgeheule total unnötig


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juni 2010)

1. Der/Die untalentierteste Schauspieler/Schauspielerin

1. Til Schweiger 2
2. Tom Cruise
3. Otto Laubinmger
4. Otto Waalkes
5. Madonna
6. Michael Jackson

2. Der berühmteste Japaner

1. Yoko Ono
2. Vanessa Mae
3. Shôtoku Taishi
4. Mr. Nakasaki
5. Noriaki Kasai
6. Hideo Kojima
7. Jokusuna

3. Eine ekelerregende Speise

1. Spinat 2
2. Gammelfleisch
3. Sushi
4. Natto
5. 1000 Jährige Eier
6. Stierhoden

4. Der bei den Deutschen beliebteste Beruf

1. Arzt 2
2. Büroangestellter
3. Selbstständiger Proggrammierer
4. Einzelshandelkaufmann
5. KFZ-Mechaniker
6. Maurer

5. Ein Grund warum man auf keinen Fall früh aufstehen sollte

1. Schule 2
2. Weil es morgens meistens noch so kalt ist 
3. Müdigkeit
4. Schlechtes TV Programm
5. was du heute kannst besorgen - verschiebe ruhig auf morgen
6.Weil der Tag nur noch Schlimmer werden kann



Es ergibt sich folgender Punktestand:

*1.Schneemaus 166 + 7 = 173
2.Gondrakk 165 + 6 = 171
3.Tragoile 162 + 6 = 168*
4.Alkopopsteuer 155 + 8 + 3 = 166
5.Velvet-Revolver 150 + 5 = 155
6.Resch 151
7.Kangrim 94
8.Rikkui 90
9.Soladra 82 + 5 = 87
10.Asayur 77
11.Nerosil 69 + 5 = 74
12.Medmius 70
13.Tabuno 65
14.Trolligerand 55
15.Skatero 47
16.Dragon1 43

Glückwunsch an Alko für den Rundegewinn

So und nun möchte ich nochmal etwas loswerden:
Wenn ihr anstatt zu Nörgeln wie blöd die Fragen doch sind, mal 5 Minuten euren Kopf anstrengen würdet, wäre in der Runde einiges Mehr an Punkten möglich gewesen.
Das schönste Beispiel ist der Japaner. Ich frage mich...habt ihr jemals was von Mario und Nintendo gehört???
Oder den vielleicht etwas unbekannteren, aber nicht minder bedeutenden Schöpfer der Metal Gear Reihe Hideo Kojima???
Und selbst wenn man es nicht so mit Videospielen hat (wobei es zum Allgemeinwissen gehört wer der geisitge Vater von Mario ist) bleibt noch ein Held für die Nation nämlich Akira Toriyama, Erfinder der Dragon Ball Reihe und der Dragon Quest Spiele. Und wenn man diesen auch nicht kennt nimmt man halt den Japanischen Kaiser !!!!
Und nicht die ersten Einträge über die man bei Google stolpert.
Japan das Land der Spiele und Animes und sogut wie Niemand denkt nach.
Velvet-Revolver war der einzige der sich bei der Frage Gedanken gemacht hat und Hideo Kojima antwortete.
Und Vanessa Mae ist übrigens KEINE Japanerin sondern Britisch, Thailändisch und Chinesisch.

Und wer bei ekelerregendem Essen Stierhoden, Sushi oder Natto antwortet, der ist es wirklich selber Schuld
Für den Beruf gilt übrigens das Selbe
Fragen 1 und 5 waren die einzigen Fragen bei denen mit wirklich wenig Übereinstimmung zu rechnen war.



schneemaus schrieb:


> /sign.
> 
> Da warn meine Fragen bei I'm with smart sogar noch besser
> 
> ...



Und wenn ich mir sowas an den Kopf werfen lassen muss, hab ich eigentlich auch keine Lust das hier weiter zu führen.
Wenn deine Fragen besser sind dann mach du es halt in Zukunft.


----------



## Gondrakk (13. Juni 2010)

Moment mal: Wo sind denn die Antworten die ich gegeben habe???


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. Juni 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Moment mal: Wo sind denn die Antworten die ich gegeben habe???



es wurden wohl nur die aufgezählt die auch mehrfach genannt wurden


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Also im Nachhinein fand ich die Fragen agr nicht mal so schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is ja au egal, jeder hat diesselben Bedingungen.
Es ist auch mal schön, wenn es mal schwerere, mal leichtere Fragen gibt.
Wir können auch gerne 9live machen und deutsche Hauptstädte suchen, Die mit BE beginnen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> es wurden wohl nur die aufgezählt die auch mehrfach genannt wurden



Sehr wohl


----------



## Gondrakk (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, nee, schon klar, ich würde aber schon gerne wissen, was für Antworten da kamen. Du kannst uns doch nicht einfach die Antworten vorenthalten. Oder hast du keinen Bock? Dann solltest du es direkt sagen.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

1. Der/Die untalentierteste Schauspieler/Schauspielerin
Otto LAubinmger

Zugegebener Maßen gegooglet, mir is keienr eingefallen

2. Der berühmteste Japaner
Shôtoku Taishi (574-622)
Errichter eines adminstrativen Staates nach chinesischem Vorbild, Initiator der jûshichi kenpô und der taika no kaishin

Hatten wir in einer Vertretungsstunde bei ner Geschichtslehrerin

3. Eine ekelerregende Speise
Natto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ekelhaft genug?


4. Der bei den Deutschen beliebteste Beruf
Selbstständiger Proggrammierer. Kann man Zocken

In meiner Klasse sind genau 2, die was anderes machen wollen, nämlich lorena und jana, die wollen mütter werden. Ok, das Zocken vllcht ned, aber surfen/chatten ezetera

5. Ein Grund warum man auf keinen Fall früh aufstehen sollte
Weil müde. wenn müde, dann Spata

Wenn ich müde bin,ist mit mir nicht unbedingt zu Spaßen.


Ich gebe freiwillig zu, das erste Gegooglet zu haben, aber der Rest, finde ich, ist durchaus annehmbar.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> 1. Der/Die untalentierteste Schauspieler/Schauspielerin
> Otto LAubinmger
> 
> Zugegebener Maßen gegooglet, mir is keienr eingefallen
> ...



Du brauchst dich ja nicht persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen. Es regt mich nur tierisch auf das alle etwas zu nörgeln haben aber Niemand sich mal anständige Gedanken macht.

@Gondrakk ja stimmt unter diesen Bedingungen hab ich keinen Bock !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Wieviele Runden sind es eigentlich noch?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juni 2010)

War die 8te Runde also sinds noch 2


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann muss ich nur noch 2 solcher Runden für den Sieg hinlegen, gebt euch in Acht!


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

ich kann übernehmen , wenn ihr wollt


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2010)

Ähm... Ich durfte mir bei I'm with smart auch schon anhören, wie beschissen meine Fragen sind, aber das ist mir doch Wumpe.. Und das sollte es dir auch sein. Die Fragen vorher fand ich gut, und wenn ich dann mal eine Runde nicht so pralle finde, darf ich das dann nicht sagen? Sorry, wollte niemandem auf den Schlips treten oO Fand die Fragen eben echt super schwer, sowas wie ekelhaftes Essen ist eben subjektiv. Und Vanessa Mae war der erste Name, der mir einfiel, ich dachte, Schwachsinnsantworten gehen hier auch? XD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Juni 2010)

Ok nachdem ich mich wieder beruhigt habe solls dann jetzt weitergehen
Vielleicht hat ich gestern auch einfach nur schlechte Laune

Ich hoffe die Fragen sind diesmal angenehmer

1. Eine beliebte Website für Flashgames und kurzweilige Spiele
2. Das beste WM-Lied
3. Die bekannteste Sportart nach Fußball
4. Ein Offline-Rollenspiel für PC oder Konsole (Gemeint sind Spiele nach dem Charackter-Entwicklungsprinzip)
5. Das Ergebnis vom Spiel Deutschland - Serbien

Ich werd bei der 5ten Frage mal etwas experimentieren um es etwas abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Juni 2010)

Alter, heut is nich mein Tag...
Erstmal hab ich aus Versehen auf melden geklickt und wollte die Ergebnisse abschicken, dann bin ich auf antworten im Thread gegangen und schlussendlich doch zu PM gekommen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alter, heut is nich mein Tag...
> Erstmal hab ich aus Versehen auf melden geklickt und wollte die Ergebnisse abschicken, dann bin ich auf antworten im Thread gegangen und schlussendlich doch zu PM gekommen.



Ich hoffe ich krieg jetzt keine Verwarnung^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Juni 2010)

Auswertung am 17.06.2010


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Juni 2010)

Und hier kommt etwas später die Auswertung:

1. Eine beliebte Website für Flashgames und kurzweilige Spiele

1. Flashgames.de 4
2. flash-game.net 1
3. fettspielen.de 1
4. miniclip.com 1

2. Das beste WM-Lied

1. 54, 74, 90, 2010 (3)
2. Waving Flag 2
3. Mexico 1
4. Lass die Finger weg von der Vuvuzela 1

Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre auch Mexico gewesen :]

3. Die bekannteste Sportart nach Fußball

1. Basketball 3
2. Formel 1 (2)
3. Handball 2

4. Ein Offline-Rollenspiel für PC oder Konsole (Gemeint sind Spiele nach dem Charackter-Entwicklungsprinzip)

1. Final Fantasy 3
2. Gothic 1
3. Everquest 1
4. Baldurs Gate 1
5. Spellforce 1

Ich bin enttäuscht das nicht viel mehr Gothic kam...eins der genialsten Spiele die ich mir auf dem PC antuhen durfte

5. Das Ergebnis vom Spiel Deutschland - Serbien

3:1 (2)
2:0 (2)
5:0 (1)
4:0 (1)
3:0 (1)


Daraus ergibt sich folgender Punktestand:

*1.Schneemaus 173 + 12 = 185
2.Gondrakk 171 + 12 = 183
3.Alkopopsteuer 166 + 13 + 3 = 182*

4.Tragoile 168 + 8 = 176
5.Resch 151 + 13 + 3 = 169
6.Velvet-Revolver 155 + 8 = 163
7.Soladra 87 + 9 = 96
8.Kangrim 94
9.Rikkui 90
10.Asayur 77
11.Nerosil 74
12.Medmius 70
13.Tabuno 65
14.Trolligerand 55
15.Skatero 47
16.Dragon1 43

Resch und Alko (mal wieder) haben die Runde gewonnen. Glückwunsch

Alko schafft es immer näher an die Spitze heran. Wird er in der finalen Runde noch die Führung an sich reissen können ?
Das wäre wirklich ein sensationeller Aufstieg. Wir bleiben gespannt.


----------



## Resch (18. Juni 2010)

Wann kommen die neuen Fragen? :-P


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2010)

Immer noch Erster :> Aber Alko könnte noch aufholen, Gondrakk natürlich auch... Aber vor Alko hab ich mehr Angst, hoffentlich überholt mich keiner mehr in der letzten (!!!) Runde!


----------



## Tragoile (18. Juni 2010)

Scheiß Runde -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

Doppelpost naja, machen wirs beste draus...
Tja, ich hab ja gesagt, jetzt werde ich aufholen. Fear the Power of me, I am coming to get you.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hab gewonnen... wer hätts gedacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch 1 Runde, ich werde gewinnen, Dritter bin ich schon.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2010)

Nix gibt's, ich verteidige meinen ersten Platz!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nix gibt's, ich verteidige meinen ersten Platz!


Wenn ich erster bin und du und Gondrakk nicht, hab ich garantiert gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, Dritter werde ich denke auf jedenfall.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Juni 2010)

FINALRUNDE

1. Eine beliebte Marke für Parfüm
2. Ein aktueller Web-Comic
3. Eine Website für kostenlose E-Mail Adressen
4. Das beste "kinder" Produkt von der Firma Ferrero
5. Ein Spiel von Blizzard ausser World of Warcraft


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Juni 2010)

Einsendeschluss übrigens 21.06


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Juni 2010)

Hm is echt schade aber Schneemaus hat keine Antwort eingesendet

1. Eine beliebte Marke für Parfüm

1. Douglas 3
2. BOSS 3
3. Diesel 1

2. Ein aktueller Web-Comic

1. Shakes & Fidget 4
2. Fuuu Comic 1
3. Apple Geeks 3.0 (1)
4. Lfg 1

3. Eine Website für kostenlose E-Mail Adressen

1. Web.de 5
2. gmx.de 2

4. Das beste "kinder" Produkt von der Firma Ferrero

1. Kinderriegel 4
2. Ü-Ei 1
3. Hanuta 1
4. Küsschen 1

Ich sags euch nur ungern aber Hanuta und Küsschen sind keine "kinder" Produktion^^

5. Ein Spiel von Blizzard ausser World of Warcraft

1. Diablo 3
2. Starcraft 2
3. Warcraft 2


Daraus ergibt sich folgender Punktestand:

TROMMELTROMMELTROMMEL

NIEMAND HÄTTE ES FÜR MÖGLICH GEHALTEN ABER DANK DES NICHTEINSENDENS VON SCHNEEMAUS UND DEM SUBOPTIMALEN ABSCHNEIDEN VON GONDRAKK SIEHT ES NUN SO AUS:

*1.Alkopopsteuer 182 + 19 + 3 = 204
2.Gondrakk 183 + 12 = 195
3.Tragoile 176 + 18 = 194*

4.Resch 169 + 18 = 187
5.Schneemaus 185
6.Velvet-Revolver 163 + 10 = 173
7.Soladra 96 + 13 = 109
8.Kangrim 94
9.Rikkui 90
10.Nerosil 74 + 13 = 87
11.Asayur 77
12.Medmius 70
13.Tabuno 65
14.Trolligerand 55
15.Skatero 47
16.Dragon1 43

Alko hat schon wieder die Runde gewonnen und so langsam gewinne ich den Eindruck er schummelt. Er hat bis jetzt jede!! Runde gewonnen die ich geleitet habe.
Glückwunsch an Alko für den fulminanten Gesamtsieg !
Schneemaus fällt leider auf Platz 5 weil nichts bei mir angekommen ist
Tragoile verpasst knapp platz 2


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Juni 2010)

So Alko da ich dich da so sauber durchgeschummel.....ähhhhh dir soviel Glück gebracht habe teilst du mir bitte über PN die startzeiten deiner Formel 1 Rennen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

War irgendwie zu einfach. Das nächste Rennen startet sicher bald.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Juni 2010)

Aber bitte nicht während ich Raid habe^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Aber ich muss sagen...von den Personen, die ich bisher verheerend geschlagen habe, wart ihr noch eine der besten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mal gesagt werden. Ihr wart für totale Versager echt gut!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nächstes mal muss ich euch am Anfang noch mehr Vorsprung lassen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juni 2010)

Ach verdammt... Ich hätte meinen ersten Platz sicher verteidigt, hätte ich Zeit gehabt, um zu antworten :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach verdammt... Ich hätte meinen ersten Platz sicher verteidigt, hätte ich Zeit gehabt, um zu antworten :/


Naja, du hättest aber auch schon eine perfekte Runde gebraucht...jetzt kansnt dus auf den Zeitmangel und den Nichtantritt schieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragoile (22. Juni 2010)

Ein Punkt ? :'(
Naja besser als beim letzten Mal^^
Auf eine neue Runde
Gz Alko!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Juni 2010)

Wenns denn für alle Beteiligten in Ordnung ist (wovon ich mal schwer ausgehe) übernimmt ab jetzt Soladra die Spielleitung
Jetzt darf ich euch blutigen Anfänger endlich wieder abziehen :]


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Und gleich mal gehts los: 
1. Nenne eine Dounatrüberzugsfarbe beliebte Backware (Kekse näher definieren)
2. Nenne einen Stürmer der deutschen Elf
3. Nenne einen Buffed-VIP
4. Nenne eine Schuhgröße
5. Nenne eine Folkmetal-Band

Einsendeschluss ist der 25. Juni


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Was ist denn mti VIP gemeint genau? Mod, Klassensprecher oder was?


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

*V*ery *I*mportant *P*erson... Ein bekanntes GEsicht in Buffed. Du bist ja selber einer^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *V*ery *I*mportant *P*erson... Ein bekanntes GEsicht in Buffed. Du bist ja selber einer^^



Aso...Dann also irgendein bekannter auf buffed, egal was welcehr Schicht.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

jep, ob nun Spammer oder Admins


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Hab mal meinen Titel angepasst.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






P.S.: Will in die Hall of Fame, das muss Gondrakk noch machen!






Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nächste Runde werde ich 1!



DA seht ihr, wie ihr mir vertrauen könnt! Wenn ich sowas sag, dann trifft das auch ein!


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Juni 2010)

Wollte nur sagen ...Neue Runde, neues Glück! Ab heute mische ich hier mit !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Juni 2010)

Folk-Metal ?
Ich hoffe solche Frage werden jetzt nicht zur Gewohnheit. Da bin ich hier wohl der einzige der absolut keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. Juni 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Folk-Metal ?
> Ich hoffe solche Frage werden jetzt nicht zur Gewohnheit. Da bin ich hier wohl der einzige der absolut keine Ahnung hat.



ich musste erstmal googlen um zu gucken was "folk-metal" genau is ^^
hab da auch kein plan von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Juni 2010)

Dito. Hab auch gegooglet xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. Juni 2010)

btw : ich hab bei meiner suche auch rausgefunden das folk-metal extrem scheiße ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Juni 2010)

Kann alle 4 letzten Aussagen unterstreichen ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (22. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> P.S.: Will in die Hall of Fame, das muss Gondrakk noch machen!


Erledüscht


Das Mit dem VIP hat mich auch ein wenig irritiert. Als Mod hab ich Verbesserungen zugelassen, ist das bei Soladra auch der Fall?


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Erledüscht
> 
> 
> Das Mit dem VIP hat mich auch ein wenig irritiert. Als Mod hab ich Verbesserungen zugelassen, ist das bei Soladra auch der Fall?



Schreibt halt bei VIP alle ***. :>


----------



## Gondrakk (22. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schreibt halt bei VIP alle Skatero. :>


1. Sollche Kommentare sollten weiterhin unerwünscht bleiben *ich alta Spielverderber*
2. Macht das dann keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> 1. Sollche Kommentare sollten weiterhin unerwünscht bleiben *ich alta Spielverderber*
> 2. Macht das dann keinen Spaß mehr.



War ja auch nur ein Scherz.

Edit: Ich habe es trotzdem mal geändert. Müsstest es halt noch im Zitat ändern.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Juni 2010)

Ihr wisst schon, dass ihr hier den Champ der letzten Runde vor euch habt? Ich habe den Titel und werde mein bestes tun, um euch zu schlagen. Seid gewarnt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte ein bisschen mehr Ehrfurcht vor mir, vllt. lass ich euch dann auch eine Chance!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Trotz deines Gewinns misst du vor mir, der neuen Magistra des Spieles, das HAupt beugen und Demut zeigen!


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

runde läzft bis um 19 uhr


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

Auswertung läuft...


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

Wird wegen Fehler überarbeitet​


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

NEue Fragen: 

1. Nenne einen Handyhersteller
2. Nenne ein süßes Kuscheltier außer Bär
3. NEnne einen Fantasy- Schriftsteller
4. Nenne ein Pflanzliches Gift
5. Nenne einen Edelstein außer Rubin, Diamant, Smaragd und Saphir (damit ihr mal denken müsst)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Juni 2010)

Der, wo mich als VIP genommen hat is cool.^^ (nein, das war ich nicht selbst!)


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juni 2010)

ÖHM....wo bin denn ich ?!Unfaire.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

Es tut mir sehr leid, mir ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. Ich habe Ellesmeres Nachricht nicht gefunden gehabt und deshalb muss ich die ergebnisse erneut überarbeiten...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

Wann sieht man nun die richtige Tabelle?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (5. Juli 2010)

Push


----------



## Gondrakk (8. August 2010)

Ich versuch mal das Spiel wieder in Gang zu bekommen.

*Runde 1*
*1. Nenne eine Zeichhentrickserie für Erwachsene im Abend-/Nachtprogramm.
2. Nenne eine beliebte deutsche Automarke.
3. Nenne etwas, was auf keinem Frühstückstisch fehlen darf.
4. Nenne ein beliebtes Kinderlied.
5. Nenne eine beliebte Speise aus Italien.*


Ich geb dem ganzen mal ne Warmlaufzeit von 5 Tagen, also ist der Einsendeschluss Freitag der 13. August um 20:00 Uhr.


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

Jeh endlich wieder ne neue Runde, also dann mal überlegen.


----------



## Gondrakk (9. August 2010)

Dann überleg gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan spielen *[ 7 ]* Personen mit.


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Dann überleg gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für den Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Ich glaube dass ich ,bis auf die Frage eins, alles gut beantwortet habe.

Hatte noch wär Probleme mi der Frage 1.?


----------



## schneemaus (10. August 2010)

Na ja, ist halt schwer, einzuschätzen, welche Kinderlieder andere Leute nehmen, find ich, aber sonst waren es super Fragen =)

Edit: Und Frage 1 war einfach, da gibt's mehrere, die ich regelmäßig schaue, aber ich hab die genommen, von der ich glaube, dass sie die Bekannteste ist ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (10. August 2010)

Ich kenn nur ein Kinderlied ..oO

und zu 1. hoffe ich einfach mal, das alle meine Antwort nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. August 2010)

Du kennst nur EIN Kinderlied? Ich kenn allein ungefähr 30 von Rolf Zuckowski, dazu noch ungefähr 20 "traditionelle" oO

Was vielleicht dran liegt, dass ich vor ein paar Jahren Praktikum im Kindergarten gemacht hab oder dass meine Mutter bis vor ein paar Jahren Erzieherin war XD


----------



## Resch (10. August 2010)

So auf die schnelle wäre mir auch keins eingefallen...wenn man sie dann aber liest kennt man(n) sie wieder^^


----------



## Gondrakk (11. August 2010)

Ich muss grinsen wenn ich die Kommentare hier lese (und denk mir besser mal meinen Teil) ^^

Momentan sind* [ 7 ] *Spieler mit dabei.


----------



## Gondrakk (14. August 2010)

*Auswertung Runde 1*

*1. Nenne eine Zeichhentrickserie für Erwachsene im Abend-/Nachtprogramm.*
Die Simpsons 3
Family Guy 1
South Park 1
American Dad 1
Wenn der Wind weht 1

*2. Nenne eine beliebte deutsche Automarke.*
Volkswagen (VW) 4
BMW 1
Mercedes 1
Opel 1

*3. Nenne etwas, was auf keinem Frühstückstisch fehlen darf.*
Kaffee 2
Brot 2
Frühstücksei 2
Brötchen 1

*4. Nenne ein beliebtes Kinderlied.*
Fuchs, du hast die Gans gestohlen 2
Meine Oma fährt im Hünerstall Motorrad 2
Hänschen klein 1
Hänsel und Gretel 1
Backe backe Kuchen 1

*5. Nenne eine beliebte Speise aus Italien.*
Pizza 5
Spagetti 2


*Punktevergabe:
*SWeeT_mushrOOms 19 (16 + 3)
Resch 14
Ellesmere 12
schneemaus 12
Tragoile 11
Alkopopsteuer 10
Dweencore 10


----------



## Gondrakk (14. August 2010)

*Runde 2*

*1. Nenne ein Werkzug, der in keinem Werkzeugkasten fehlen darf.**
**2. **Nenne ein beliebtes Kinderspiel was Bewegung erfordert (also kein Brettspiel oder sowas).**
**3. **Nenne ein anderes Wort für Geld ausser Kohle.**
**4. **Nenne ein beliebtes Fastfood Restaurant.**
**5. **Nenne einen Körperschmuck.*

*Einsendeschluss ist Dienstag, der 17.08.10 um 20 Uhr*

Ich erlaube mir an dieser Stelle die Regeln etwas zu ändern. Wer bei Frage 3 mit Kohle antwortet, bekommt 0 Punkte.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2010)

Boah...ich dacht echt, ich lieg mit meinem Kinderlied vorn =(...Ich hol aber auf^^
P.S. : Die neuen Fragen sind schick^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. August 2010)

Scheint so als würde ich wieder zu alter hochform auflaufen :]


----------



## Dweencore (15. August 2010)

Die Simpsons?
Oh man,
ich hätte mir denken können dass da keinem was richtiges einfällt und man dann solche Serien nimmt.


----------



## schneemaus (16. August 2010)

Hey, noch jemand hat "Fuchs, du hast die Gans gestohlen" gesagt! XD Aber ich dachte eigentlich, mit Brötchen am Frühstückstisch wäre ich besser gestellt... Wer will den Brot, wenn er frische Brötchen haben kann?


----------



## Gondrakk (16. August 2010)

Hab mir jetzt mal "Wenn der Wind weht" angeschaut. Mal abgesehen davon, das es ein Film, und keine Serie ist, ist es die schönste Antwort in der ersten Runde. Ganz einfach weil es ein sehr schöner (und trauriger) Film ist.


----------



## Gondrakk (17. August 2010)

*AUSWERTUNG der 2. Runde*

1. Nenne ein Werkzug, der in keinem Werkzeugkasten fehlen darf.
Hammer  5
Schraubenzieher  3
_Das heißt "Schraubendreher". DREHER! ferflixtnochmal!
_
2. Nenne ein beliebtes Kinderspiel was Bewegung erfordert (also kein Brettspiel oder sowas).
Fangen  4
Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann?  1
Twister  1
Räuber und Gendarm  1
Verstecken  1 
_Ach ja, Fangen...
...mit "Haus" und diesem unangreifbarmachen und dem "Frei machen"
...das waren Zeiten ^^
... Ey, seht mal die Punkte am Satzanfang! HA HA! Die Punkte!_

3. Nenne ein anderes Wort für Geld ausser Kohle.
Moneten  2
Schotter  1
Knete  1
Klöten  1
Moos  1
Asche  1
Money  1
_"Klöten"? Das ist selbst mir neu. Ansonsten gibts noch Kies, Scheinchen, Zaster, und und und._

4. Nenne ein beliebtes Fastfood Restaurant.
McDonalds  8
_Auch genannt McDoof, McFress, McTeuer...._

5. Nenne einen Körperschmuck.
Piercing  7
Halskette  1 
_Öhm, Haslkette ist ein Halsschmuck und kein Körperschmuck. Naja, eigentlich schon. Also wenn man es genau nimmt...
....He, warum hat keiner Tattoos genommen?_

*Punktevergabe:*
Alkopopsteuer  29 (26+3)
Tragoile   29 (26+3)
Resch  25
Dweencore  22
schneemaus  20
SWeeT_mushrOOms  20
Ellesmere  20
Fauzi  19

*Ergebnis:*

Tragoile   40
Alkopopsteuer  39
Resch  39
SWeeT_mushrOOms  39
Dweencore  32
schneemaus  32
Ellesmere  32
Fauzi  19


----------



## Gondrakk (17. August 2010)

*Runde 3*

*1. Nenne ein beliebtes Horror-/Grusel-Computerspiel.
**2. Nenne einen Gegenstand, der in keiner  Schultasche fehlen sollte ausser "Stifte".* *
3. Nenne einen unbeliebten, deutschen  TV-Moderator/-in.* *
4. Nenne etwas, was sich Kinder bis 8  Jahre gerne zu Weihnchten wünschen.**
5. Nenne einen bekannten  Internet-Anbieter**.*
Einsendeschluss ist Freitag, der 20.08. um 20:00 Uhr


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

Nice diesmal war ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich jetzt noch fangen gehabt hätte wär die Runde richtig geil gewesen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. August 2010)

Ja leck mich fett òÓ
Räuber und Gendarm ist viel cooler als Fangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (20. August 2010)

Wer hat denn bei einem anderen Wort für Geld Klöten geschrieben?^^ Unter Klöten versteh ich aber was anderes was nichts mir Geld zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. August 2010)

Der hat sich bestimmt verschreiben und meinte "Kröten"...hoff ich zumindest...erstmal nachschauen, ob ich das war *hust* 
Ne war ich nicht *puhh*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (20. August 2010)

...Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut. Als Antwort kam tatsächlich "Klöten"

Auswertung läuft...


----------



## TheEwanie (20. August 2010)

So, in der nächsten Runde macht die kleine Awon mal mit.


----------



## Gondrakk (20. August 2010)

*AUSWERTUNG der 3. Runde*

*1. Nenne ein beliebtes Horror-/Grusel-Computerspiel.*
Resident Evil  4
Silent Hill  1 
Doom 3  1
Left 4 Dead  1
_Yay, die RE-Serie gehört auch zu meinen Lieblingen ^^_

*2. Nenne einen Gegenstand, der in keiner  Schultasche fehlen sollte ausser "Stifte". *
Block  3
Pausenbrot  1
Hefte  1
Rechner  1
Mäppchen  1
_Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen._

*3. Nenne einen unbeliebten, deutschen  TV-Moderator/-in.*
Sonja Kraus  2
Günter Jauch  1
Jörg Pilawa  1
Charlotte Engelhardt  1
Eva Hermann  1
Dieter Bohlen  1
_Da ich keinen Fernseher habe, kenne ich die wenigsten._

*4. Nenne etwas, was sich Kinder bis 8  Jahre gerne zu Weihnchten wünschen.*
Computer-/Videospiel  2
Barbie  1
Pony  1
Spielzeug  1
Playmobil  1
Lego  1
_Naja, "Spielzeug" war hier wohl zu allgemein gehalten. Aber ich hätte auch Jungs und Mädchen trennen sollen._

*5. Nenne einen bekannten  Internet-Anbieter.*
T-Online  4
1&1  2
Alice  1
_Bin auch bei 1&1, will aber wechseln_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Punkteverteilung
*Resch  16 (13+3) *
*Dweencore  11*
*SWeeT_mushrOOms  11
Ellesmere  10*
*schneemaus  9
Alkopopsteuer  9
Fauzi  8

*Ergebnis*
Resch  55
SWeeT_mushrOOms  50
Alkopopsteuer  48
Dweencore  43
Ellesmere  42
schneemaus  41
Tragoile   40
Fauzi  27
_Es scheint, als wären noch allen der Gewinn möglich, wobei die "alten Hasen" sich die Spitze streitig machen._


----------



## TheEwanie (20. August 2010)

Kommschon, neue Runde!


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

Jeh mal wieder eine geile Runde!


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (20. August 2010)

Daa daa daaaa.


----------



## Gondrakk (20. August 2010)

*RUNDE 4*

*1. Nenne einen schlechten Kinofilm von 2009.
2. Nenne einen Gegenstand, der in jedem Portmonee zu finden ist außer Geld.
3. Nenne etwas, was man einer Frau unter keinen Umständen schenken sollte.
4. Nenne ein "no go" im Chat.
5. Nenne einen Grund, warum Religion wichtig sein könnte.*

Wenn Fragen offen sind, oder ich mich irgendwo verrechnet habe, kann man mir natürlich Bescheid geben. Schön wäre es auch wenn ein Moderator oder ein Buffed-Teammitglied mitspielen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich begrüße damit auch awon in unserer illustren Runde und wünsche allen weiterhin viel Erfolg.

*EINSENDESCHLUSS ist Montag, der 23. August um 20:00 Uhr*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. August 2010)

Die Fragen sind diesmal aber sehr exotisch


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

Schöne Fragen, könnte weider eine gute Runde werden


----------



## Gondrakk (20. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Die Fragen sind diesmal aber sehr exotisch


Mach du mal die eine oder andere Runde, da wird dir bald auffallen, dass einem schnell die Fragen ausgehen. Und ich versuche auch noch Fragen zu stellen, die alle ansprechend finden, ohne bestimmte MMORPG-Spieler, Minderjährige oder andere "Randgruppen" auszugrenzen. Da nicht alle World of Warcraft spielen, fallen diese Fragen nun flach, genau so alle die mit Erotic, Drogen oder anderen "Erwachsenenspielzeug" zu tun haben. Der Bereich in dem ich mich bewegen kann ist eng und wird auch immer enger, wie weiter das Spiel fortschreitet. Darum bin ich auch froh, wenn ich die nächste Runde (also eine Zehner-Runde) einem würdigen Nachfolger anvertrauen kann (und nicht einem, der sich auf einmal nicht mehr meldet).
Aber ich freue mich natürlich, das meine Fragen bei vielen soviel Anklang finden und bedanke mich dafür einmal sehr herzlich bei allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (22. August 2010)

Ich mach mal eben einen /push weil so wenige Antworten kamen.


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2010)

Ich hab brav meine Antworten geschickt, fand die Fragen aber ziemlich schwer. Was keine Kritik sein soll, Gondrakk, ich weiß, wie schwer es ist, sich Fragen auszudenken...


----------



## Ellesmere (22. August 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Mach du mal die eine oder andere Runde, da wird dir bald auffallen, dass einem schnell die Fragen ausgehen. Und ich versuche auch noch Fragen zu stellen, die alle ansprechend finden, *ohne bestimmte MMORPG-Spieler, Minderjährige oder andere "Randgruppen"* auszugrenzen. Da nicht alle World of Warcraft spielen, fallen diese Fragen nun flach, genau so alle die mit Erotic, Drogen oder anderen "Erwachsenenspielzeug" zu tun haben. Der Bereich in dem ich mich bewegen kann ist eng und wird auch immer enger, wie weiter das Spiel fortschreitet. Darum bin ich auch froh, wenn ich die nächste Runde (also eine Zehner-Runde) einem würdigen Nachfolger anvertrauen kann (und nicht einem, der sich auf einmal nicht mehr meldet).
> Aber ich freue mich natürlich, das meine Fragen bei vielen soviel Anklang finden und bedanke mich dafür einmal sehr herzlich bei allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe^^ Nette Auflistung ...Minderjährige als Randgruppe...!lol
Und ich kann mir vorstellen, das die Auswertung höllisch viel Arbeit macht *respekt*


----------



## Dweencore (22. August 2010)

Auswerten ist nich das größte Problem, sondern sich die Fragen auszudenken.


----------



## Tragoile (22. August 2010)

Eine Runde verpasst und schon vom ersten Platz weg -.-


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Auswerten ist nich das größte Problem, sondern sich die Fragen auszudenken.



/sign

Für's Auswerten erstellst ne Exel-Tabelle, mit paar Befehlen zum Zusammenrechnen macht's das Ganze noch einfacher, dann ne Auflistung wer an erster Stelle liegt und SCHWUPPS musste nur noch abschreiben.


----------



## Gondrakk (23. August 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Für's Auswerten erstellst ne Exel-Tabelle, mit paar Befehlen zum Zusammenrechnen macht's das Ganze noch einfacher, dann ne Auflistung wer an erster Stelle liegt und SCHWUPPS musste nur noch abschreiben.



Abschreiben? Selbst dazu bin ich zu faul. Strg+c und Strg+v gehen viel schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (23. August 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Abschreiben? Selbst dazu bin ich zu faul. Strg+c und Strg+v gehen viel schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ja, ganz vergessen, das gibt's ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (23. August 2010)

Auswertung der 4. RUNDE

*1. Nenne einen schlechten Kinofilm von 2009.*
Twilight - Biss zum Morgengrauen  3  
Love Guru  1    
2012  1    
Küss den Frosch  1    
Transformers  1
_Tja, die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden._

*2. Nenne einen Gegenstand, der in jedem Portmonee zu finden ist außer Geld.*
Personalausweis  6    
Kreditkarte  1
_...Also, ich hab keine Kreditkarte._

*3. Nenne etwas, was man einer Frau unter keinen Umständen schenken sollte.*
Diätpillen  2    
Haushaltsgerät  2 
Diätratgeber  1 
Unterwäsche (kommt selten gut an)  1    
Eine Spinne  1       
_Da ist die Männerwelt doch mal etwas schlauer ^^
In diesem Zusammenhang empfehle ich den Film "Alexandras Project" die auch einige NoGos gegenüber Frauen aufzeigen._

*4. Nenne ein "no go" im Chat.*
Rumgeflame/Beleidigungen  4    
Rassistische Witze  1    
Deine Mudda Witze  1     
sexuelle Anspielungen  1
 In den jeweiligen Chats ist mit allem zu rechnen, aber stimmen tun sie trotzdem!

*5. Nenne einen Grund, warum Religion wichtig sein könnte.*
Weil sie Menschen,  die sich zu wenige Gedanken um andere Gründe machen, an Regeln halten, weil  "Gott" es so gewollt hat.  1    
Depressionen  1    
Leben nach den tot  1    
Um Hoffnung zu geben  1    
Ähh...Zusammenhalt  1    
Eigene Mitte finden  1    
Halt durch Glauben  1
_Hier konnte ich einfach keine übereinstimmung finden, es sind aber alles gute und plausible Antworten._

*Punktevergabe*
schneemaus  19 (16 + 3)    
Dweencore  19 (16 + 3)     
Tragoile  14 
Alkopopsteuer  13
SWeeT_mushrOOms  12   
Ellesmere  11
awon  5

*Punkte
*Dweencore 62
SWeeT_mushrOOms 62
Alkopopsteuer 61
schneemaus 60
Resch 55
Tragoile 54
Ellesmere 53
Fauzi 27
awon  5

Das heißt, wir haben grade eine Doppelspitze. Die "Neuen" tun sich ein wenig schwer, aber noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend. Die nächste Runde mach ich morgen, da ich grad müde bin und echt keinen Nerv mehr habe, mir schöne Fragen auszudenken.


----------



## Resch (24. August 2010)

Ach kacke da war man mal einen Tag Krank und deswegen nicht auf Arbeit verpasst man natürlich gleich die nächste Runde...kacke


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2010)

So, Kinners, jetzt hol ich wieder auf. Was ist an Haushaltsgeräten und Unterwäsche so schlimm? Wenn das Haushaltsgerät wirklich sinnvoll ist (meine Mutter hat sich z.B. mal tierisch über ne Brotbackmaschine gefreut, die mein Vater und ich ihr zu Weihnachten geschenkt haben) und nicht mit einem Kommentar wie "damit du da hingehst, wo du hingehörtst" überreicht wird, kein Problem. Und die Unterwäsche sollte nicht aus Lack und Leder sein sowie in der richtigen Größe. Dann auch kein Problem.


Und Twilight war einfach schlecht. Wenn es vorher kein Buch gegeben hätte, wär er vll ganz gut gewesen. Aber wer die Bücher kennt, weiß, dass die Filme einfach nur schlecht sind. Und der Hype geht mir auf den Keks. Ist ja schlimmer als damals bei Harry Potter, wo auf einmal alle lesefaulen Leute die Filme ach so toll fanden - genau das Gleiche passiert jetzt mit Twilight. Furchtbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2010)

Ich halte mich gut und bleibe an der Spitze dran...eine Killerrunde und ihr werdet mich nie wieder einholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2010)

Aber vorher überhol ich dich noch und du kommst nicht mehr an mich ran, das ist jawohl klar ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2010)

Ach was ...ich hol noch auf !.... Ich muss mich nur noch ein wenig an eure wirren Gedankengänge gewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind aber ja noch ein paar Runden und somit noch etwas Zeit...


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

Super Runde für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Spitze ist hart umkämpft.

&#8364;:


> sowie in der richtigen Größe. Dann auch kein Problem.


Erinnert mich an letztes Weihnachten
Mein Vater hat um die 150&#8364; für Unterwäsche, als Geschenk für meine Mutter, ausgegeben, leider 2 Größen zu groß xD


----------



## schneemaus (25. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an letztes Weihnachten
> Mein Vater hat um die 150€ für Unterwäsche, als Geschenk für meine Mutter, ausgegeben, leider 2 Größen zu groß xD



Uuuuuuuuuuuh. Zu klein wäre ja noch als Kompliment zu verstehen gewesen, aber zwei Nummern zu groß... No Go, echt nicht XD


----------



## Gondrakk (26. August 2010)

*RUNDE 5.*

*1. Nenne ein besonders nerviges Insekt.*

*2. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in Australien.*

*3. Nenne einen Gegenstand, der in keinem Auto fehlen darf.*

*4. Nenne etwas, was man einem Mann niemals schenken sollte.*

*5. Nenne einen Grund, warum wir auf Religion verzichten könnten.*

Sorry, das die Runde so späht startet, aber ich hab in letzter Zeit recht viel um die Ohren.*
*

EINSENDESCHLUSS: Ist  Montag, der 30.08.2010 um 20 Uhr.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. August 2010)

Du meinst wohl den 30.8.10.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. August 2010)

Vielleicht stimmt der 30.09. ?! Er schreibt ja, er hat in letzter Zeit viel um die Ohren. Wobei ich das natürlich nicht hoffe....!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. August 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Vielleicht stimmt der 30.09. ?! Er schreibt ja, er hat in letzter Zeit viel um die Ohren. Wobei ich das natürlich nicht hoffe....!


Bloß ist der 30.9. kein Montag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondrakk (26. August 2010)

ja, ja, ist ja schon verbessert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (29. August 2010)

Kacke, meine Antworten sind dreck :/


----------



## Resch (1. September 2010)

Push need Auswertung^^


----------



## Gondrakk (1. September 2010)

Auswertung Runde 5.

(Ja, ich weis, ich bin Spät drann. In meiner firma steppt grad der Bär und dementsprechend komm ich relativ geschafft nach hause)

1. Nenne ein besonders nerviges Insekt.
Stechmücke  8    
Stubenfliege  1
2. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in Australien.
Ayers Rock (Uluruu)  4    
Sydney Opera House  3   
Sand  1  
Great Barrier Reef  1

3. Nenne einen Gegenstand, der in keinem Auto fehlen darf.
Radio  2
Klimaanlage  1    
Fahrzeugschein  1    
Lenkrad  1    
Verbandskasten.  1       
Motor  1    
Warndreieck  1    
Nummernschild  1 
4. Nenne etwas, was man einem Mann niemals schenken sollte.
Pflegeprodukte  1    
Schuhe  1    
Bauchweggürtel  1    
Kleidung  1    
Ein Haushaltsgerät.  1    
Viagra  1    
Kochbuch  1    
Ultraschallbilder vom Kind, wenn er noch  nicht weiß, dass er Vater wird  1   
Tanga  1 

5. Nenne einen Grund, warum wir auf Religion verzichten könnten.
Weniger Gewalt  1    
Andere Anhänger  1    
Es werden zuviele Kriege im Namen der  Religion geführt  1    
Realität  1    
Weil die Wissenschaft mehr erklären  kann.  1    
Kirchensteuer  1    
Nutzlosigkeit  1    
Inquisition  1    
Nicht zur Kirche gehen müssen  1 


Punkte:
Dweencore  19 (16 + 3)
Tragoile  15    
Ellesmere  15
awon  15
schneemaus  14   
Resch  14  
SWeeT_mushrOOms  12    
Skatero  12 
Alkopopsteuer  8    

Punktestand:

Dweencore 81
SWeeT_mushrOOms 74
schneemaus 74
Alkopopsteuer 69
Resch 69
Tragoile 69
Ellesmere 68
Fauzi 27
awon  20
Skatero  12


----------



## Dweencore (1. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Kacke, meine Antworten sind dreck :/


Oder vielleicht doch nicht xD


----------



## schneemaus (1. September 2010)

Dween, der war gut XD


Da hast doch tatsächlich nen Vorsprung aufgebaut... Hmmmm... Da muss ich nächste Runde was ändern! XD


----------



## Dweencore (1. September 2010)

Diesen Vorsprung wirst du mir nie mehr nehmen!


----------



## Ellesmere (2. September 2010)

Nee-aber ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (2. September 2010)

Guhu!Ich bin schalecht.


----------



## Dweencore (3. September 2010)

Wenn kommt die nächste Runde?


----------



## Gondrakk (5. September 2010)

*RUNDE 6.*

1. Nenne einen Hersteller für Grafikkarten.
2. Nenne einen elektischen Gegenstand, der in keiner Küche fehlen darf.
3. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in China.
4. Nenne eine Sportart, in der ein Ball nicht den Boden berühren soll.
5. Nenne ein Spiel, für das man lediglich Stift und Papier braucht.





Einsendeschluss ist der 9.9.10 um 20 Uhr

Sorry das es im Moment so lange dauert.


----------



## schneemaus (6. September 2010)

Macht doch nix, wenn du viel zu tun hast =)


----------



## Gondrakk (14. September 2010)

*Auswertung Runde 5.
1. Nenne einen Hersteller für Grafikkarten.*
    nVidia  4
    AMD  1
    Radeon  1
    ATI Technologies  1
_AMD ist ne Graka?_

*2. Nenne einen elektischen Gegenstand, der in keiner Küche fehlen darf.*
    Kühlschrank  2
    Waschmaschine  1
    Wasserkocher  1
    Mikrowelle  1
    Kaffeemaschine  1
    Mixer  1 
_Ich hab ja auf die Kaffeemaschine gewettet..._

*3. Nenne eine Sehenswürdigkeit in China.*
  Chinesische Mauer  7
_...un die ist grooooooß!_

*4. Nenne eine Sportart, in der ein Ball nicht den Boden berühren soll.*
    Volleyball  5 
    American Football  1
    Kirschen essen  1
_Kirschen essen???_

*5. Nenne ein Spiel, für das man lediglich Stift und Papier braucht.*
     Tic-Tac-Toe  3
     Stadt-Land-Fluss  3
     Schiffeversenken  1  


*Punkte:*
    schneemaus  24 (21+3)
    Resch  24 (21+3)
    SWeeT_mushrOOms  20
    Alkopopsteuer  17
    Tragoile  16
    Ellesmere  15
    Dweencore  13

*Auswertung: *

Dweencore 94
SWeeT_mushrOOms 94
schneemaus 88
Alkopopsteuer 86
Tragoile 85
Resch 83
Ellesmere 83
Fauzi 27
awon  20
Skatero  12


----------



## Ellesmere (14. September 2010)

Ich hab auch auf die Kaffeemaschine gehofft ...*schnief*.  Aber Waschmaschine ?! Die steht bei mir im Wäscheraum, zusammen mit dem Trockner...!
(Verdammt Ellesmere, Du denkst immernoch zu vernüftig...)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (14. September 2010)

Und ich hole aaaaauf!

Kennst nicht Kirschen essen? Da wirft man sich nen Ball zu, wer ihn nicht fängt, verliert quasi ein Leben. Das fängt an mit "Kirschen gegessen", dann kommt "Wasser getrunken", "Bauchweh bekommen" und so weiter, bis man stirbt, dann ist man raus. Hab ich im Kindergarten und der Grundschule als gespielt und natürlich mit den Kindern im Kindergarten während dem Praktikum ^^


----------



## Dweencore (17. September 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kennst nicht Kirschen essen? Da wirft man sich nen Ball zu, wer ihn nicht fängt, verliert quasi ein Leben. Das fängt an mit "Kirschen gegessen", dann kommt "Wasser getrunken", "Bauchweh bekommen" und so weiter, bis man stirbt, dann ist man raus. Hab ich im Kindergarten und der Grundschule als gespielt und natürlich mit den Kindern im Kindergarten während dem Praktikum ^^


Solche Antworten kommen davon wenn ich mein Hirn ausschalte, naja war zur der Zeit auch sehr sehr krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (25. November 2010)

Da das Spiel so toll war und leider gestorben ist, erbarme ich mich einmal und starte eine neue Runde. Ich mache 8 Runden und danach Bekanntgabe. Es bleiben pro Runde 3 Tage Zeit.

*Runde #1*

*1. Nenne einen der besten Filme diesen Jahres.
2. Nenne einen Gegenstand den man fast immer in der Hosentasche hat.
3. Nenne einen häufigen Trennungsgrund bei Beziehungen.
4. Nenne eine beliebte japanische Automarke.
5. Nenne eine beliebte Zigarettenmarke außer Marlboro*.


*EINSENDESCHLUSS ist Sonntag, der 28. Novmber um 17:00 Uhr*. 

(Neue Fragen folgen am Montag)


----------



## Ellesmere (25. November 2010)

Oh schön *freu*, 
Meine Antworten sind schon raus


----------



## Resch (26. November 2010)

Bis jetzt habe ich Antworten von:

Ellesmere 
Blutsegeladmiral
Luminesce
Dracun
Wolfmania


Ein bisschen mehr Begeisterung bitte :-P


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2010)

Nachricht ist raus.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

PN ist raus


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2010)

Juhu, auch direkt mal wieder mitgemacht ^^


----------



## Resch (28. November 2010)

*Runde #1* *Auswertung*

*1. Nenne einen der besten Filme diesen Jahres.
**-Inception	3*
*-Harry Potter 2
-Prince of Persia - The Sands of Time
-Marmaduke
-Alice im Wunderland

2. Nenne einen Gegenstand den man fast immer in der Hosentasche hat.
-Handy	3
-Portemonnaie 3
-Schlüsselbund
-Münze

3. Nenne einen häufigen Trennungsgrund bei Beziehungen.
-Fremdgehen/Untreue 6
-Eifersucht 2

4. Nenne eine beliebte japanische Automarke.
-Toyota 5
-Honda 2
-Mazda

 5. Nenne eine beliebte Zigarettenmarke außer Marlboro*.
*-Lucky Strike 3*
*-Camel 2
-West
-Gauloises 
-Parisienne 

#1 Wolfmania 19+3=22
#2 Luminesce/Alkopopsteuer/SWeeT_mushrOOms 18
#3 Ellesmere 14
#4 Dracun 13
#5 schneemaus 12
#6 Blutsegeladmiral 10


Neue Fragen folgen Morgen :-)
*


----------



## Luminesce (28. November 2010)

Scheiss Parisienne


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2010)

Lucky Strike? Wer bitte raucht denn dieses Kraut? Davon wird mir schlecht...


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Lucky Strike? Wer bitte raucht denn dieses Kraut? Davon wird mir schlecht...



Ich :-P


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

*Runde #2*

*1. Nenne ein weit verbreitetes Smartphone außer das IPhone.
2. Nenne eine beliebte Notebookmarke.
3. Nenne eine beliebte Serie unter Jugendlichen außer Two and a half man.
4. Nenne einen bekannten Schokoriegel.
5. Nenne ein beliebtes Kleidungs-Accessoire* *bei Frauen außer die Handtasche*.


*EINSENDESCHLUSS ist Donnerstag, der 02. Dezember um 17:00 Uhr*. 

(Auswertung und neue Fragen folgen am Freitag Morgen)


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2010)

pn is raus


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

Eingegangen von:

Luminesce
Wolfmania 
Blutsegeladmiral
Alkopopsteuer
Syntaxkilla
Aeiouz
Olliruh


----------



## Aeiouz (29. November 2010)

So dann steig ich mal in das coole Spiel ein und pushe ganz nebenbei den Thread.


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2010)

Einsendeschluss ist heute 17Uhr.


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2010)

PN is raus  Grad noch recht zeitig


----------



## Aeiouz (2. Dezember 2010)

Wo bleibt die Auswertung


----------



## Resch (3. Dezember 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Auswertung



Nana nich so ungeduldig, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.



> *EINSENDESCHLUSS ist Donnerstag, der 02. Dezember um 17:00 Uhr*.
> 
> (Auswertung und neue Fragen folgen am Freitag Morgen)


----------



## Resch (3. Dezember 2010)

*Auswertung Runde #2*

*1. Nenne ein weit verbreitetes Smartphone außer das IPhone.
-Blackberry 4	
-HTC 3	
-Samsung 2		

2. Nenne eine beliebte Notebookmarke.
-Acer 2			
-Sony Vaio 2
-Dell 2			
-Medion 	
-HP 	
-Asus 	

3. Nenne eine beliebte Serie unter Jugendlichen außer Two and a half man.
-Simpsons 4 	
-Scrubs 3 	
-How I meet your Mother 2

4. Nenne einen bekannten Schokoriegel.
-Duplo 3 	
-Snickers 3 	
-Kinderriegel/Kinder Schokolade 2 
-Mars 	

5. Nenne ein beliebtes Kleidungs-Accessoire* *bei Frauen außer die Handtasche*.
*-Schal/Halstuch 5
-ein Kerl (Ob wir uns als **Accessoire bezeichnen sollten?^^)* * 
-Kleine Hunde	
-Jacke 	
-Schuhe * 

*Punkte für Runde #2: 

1. Wolfmania 		 18(+3)=21 
2. SyntaXKilla				 	17 
3. Blutsegeladmiral 	 	16 
4. Dracun									14 
5. Olliruh/Ellesmere	 	13 
6. Luminesce 					 	12 
7. Aeiouz/Alkopopsteuer 	11 

!!Klarer Vorsprung für Wolfmania!! Haltet euch ran wenn ihr ihn noch einholen wolt^^!!

**Gesamtwertung*
*#1 Wolfmania 43*
*#2 Luminesce 30
#3 Alkopopsteuer 29
#4 Dracun/Ellesmere 27
#5 Blutsegeladmiral 26
#6 SWeeT_mushrOOms 18
#7 SyntaXKilla 17
#8 Olliruh 13
#9 schneemaus 12
#10 Aeiouz 11*

Bei Fehlern bitte melden.

*Runde #3*

*1. Nenne einen Ort, den Eltern gerne mit ihren Kindern aufsuchen.*
*2. Nenne einen bekannten Cocktail.
3. Nenne eines der reichsten Länder der Welt, außer den USA.
4. Nenne ein Nachbarland von Deutschland, welches der "Klischee-Deutsche" nicht mag.
5. Nenne einen Fisch welcher sehr gerne verspeist wird.

Einsendeschluss ist Montag 17Uhr!!

*(Auswertung/Neue Fragen folgen dann wenn ich es schaffe am Montag 18Uhr oder Dienstag 8 Uhr!)
* 
*​






​*
*


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

Als Tabellen-Erster ist die PN natürlich raus


----------



## SyntaXKilla (3. Dezember 2010)

pft... Blackberry 
Das hat mir meine Wertung zusammengehaut xD


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

*Auswertung Runde #3*

*1. Nenne einen Ort, den Eltern gerne mit ihren Kindern aufsuchen*
-Spielplatz 5
-Freizeitpark (Disneyland mal mit dazu gezählt) 3  

*2. Nenne einen bekannten Cocktail.*
-Caipirinha 4    
-Sex on the beach 4

*3. Nenne eines der reichsten Länder der Welt, außer den USA.*
-Deutschland 3
-Saudi-Arabien 2
-Schweiz 2
-Dubai

*4. Nenne ein Nachbarland von Deutschland, welches der "Klischee-Deutsche" nicht mag.*
-Niederlande(Holland) 5 (Ich hätte ja eher auf Polen getippt :-P)
-Tschechien
-Polen  
-Österreich 

*5. Nenne einen Fisch welcher sehr gerne verspeist wird.*
-Lachs 7
-Thunfisch 

*Punkte für Runde #3:*

1. SWeeT_mushrOOms 24(+3)=27 
2. Wolfmania/Aeiouz   23
3. sympathisant/Ellesmere 20
4. Luminesce/SyntaXKilla 19
5. Alkopopsteuer 16

*Gesamtwertung​#1 Wolfmania 66
#2 Luminesce 49
#3 Ellesmere 47
#4 Alkopopsteuer/SWeeT_mushrOOms 45
#5 SyntaXKilla 36
#6 Aeiouz 34
#7 Dracun 27
#8 Blutsegeladmiral 26
#9 sympathisant 20
#10 Olliruh 13
#11 schneemaus 12​*

Bei Fehlern bitte melden.

*Runde #4*

1. Nenne etwas, was man immer im Auto haben sollte.
2. Nenne ein beliebtes Weihnachtsgericht.
3. Nenne etwas was Kinder bei Schnee machen, außer Schlitten fahren.
4. Nenne eine Automarke, welche bei Jugendlichen sehr beliebt ist.
5. Nenne eine beliebte Mannschaftssportart außer Fußball.

Einsendeschluss ist Donnerstag 17Uhr!!

(Auswertung/Neue Fragen folgen dann am Freitag Morgen)


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2010)

PN is raus


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Dezember 2010)

Pfft...Holland- hat mir den ganzen Schnitt versaut ...


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Pfft...Holland- hat mir den ganzen Schnitt versaut ...



*tröst* Die Holländer sind immer schuld...^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. Dezember 2010)

Öhm.. Einsendeschluss für Runde 3 Montag 17 Uhr, Auswertung für Runde 3 Montag 7 Uhr? SCHIEBUNG!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt nochmal. Bei allem ganz oben gewesen nur Thunfisch gewählt. :<


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja hab das irgendwie verafft mit dem Auswertungszeitpunkt. Und was lernen wir daraus? Macht nicht immer alles auf dem letzten Drücker xD Ne ich versuch das nicht nochmal zu wiederholen^^


----------



## Luminesce (6. Dezember 2010)

Wieso Holland ?


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Wieso Holland ?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren, hätt da eher an Polen oder noch besser bzw. schlechter^^ an Frankreich gedacht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2010)

Nach ner Zeit bekommt man einfach Mitleid mit den Franzacken.
Sie gewinnen keine Kriege und sind bei der WM grandios gedemütigt worden.
Und ich hab Niederlande wegen erheblicher Zwischenfälle während meines Spanienurlaubs gewählt


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Für Runde 4 eingegangen von:

Dracun
Wolfmania
sympathisant
Ellesmere
SyntaXKilla
SWeeT_mushrOOms
Alkopopsteuer
schneemaus
Euphemia


----------



## Aeiouz (8. Dezember 2010)

Bis auf bei einer Frage immer die Top-Antwort man hatte ich Glück.

Und ich glaube die neue Runde ist etwas Winterlich angehaucht.


----------



## Resch (10. Dezember 2010)

*Auswertung Runde #4*

*1. Nenne etwas, was man immer im Auto haben sollte.*
-Erste Hilfe Kasten 2
-Warndreieck 2
-Handy
-Freisprecheinrichtung
-Schlüssel
-Parkscheibe
-Sonnenbrille
-Ersatz-reifen
-Warnweste
-Führerschein
*
2. Nenne ein beliebtes Weihnachtsgericht*.
-Gans 7
-Raclette
-Truthahn
-Würstchen und Kartoffelsalat
-Lebkuchen

*3. **Nenne etwas was Kinder bei Schnee machen, außer Schlitten fahren.*
-Schneeballschlacht 8
-Schneemann bauen 4

*4. Nenne eine Automarke, welche bei Jugendlichen sehr beliebt ist.*
-BMW 4 
-VW 4
-Porsche 2
-Ferrari
-Opel

*5. **Nenne eine beliebte Mannschaftssportart außer Fußball.*
-Basketball 7 
-Handball 4
-Eishockey

*Punkte für Runde #4:*

*#1 schneemaus / sympathisant 28(+3)=31
#2 Ellesmere 25
#3 Alkopopsteuer 24
#4 Luminesce / Wolfmania 23
#5 SWeeT_mushrOOms 22
#6 Dracun 19
#7 Aeiouz 18
#8 Feuerwirbel 15
#9 Euphemia / SyntaXKilla 14*​
Auf den Plätzen 2,3 und 4 passiert langsam mal was :-P


*Gesamtwertung
#1 Wolfmania 89
#2 Luminesce / Ellesmere 72
#3 Alkopopsteuer 69
#4 SWeeT_mushrOOms 67
#5 Aeiouz 52
#6 SyntaXKilla 50 
#7 sympathisant 48
#8 Dracun 46
#9 schneemaus 40
#10 Blutsegeladmiral 26
#11 Feuerwirbel 15
#12 Euphemia 14
#13 Olliruh 13*​*
*


Bei Fehlern bitte melden.

*Runde #5*

*1. Nenne ein Tier, welches man in Deutschland im Wald findet.
2. Nenne etwas, dass man macht, wenn man keinen Computer hat außer Fernsehen.
3. Nenne einen Gegenstand, den man in einem Bad findet außer Dusche/WC/Waschbecken.
4. Nenne etwas was einen im Winter aufregt.
5. Nenne eine Beschäftigung, welche man an Silvester macht, außer Bleigießen.*

Einsendeschluss ist Montag 17Uhr!! (Diesmal wirklich xD)

(Auswertung/Neue Fragen folgen dann am Dienstag Morgen)


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Dezember 2010)

Oh nein ...Basketball. Immer eine Antwort nicht Top...manno 
Aber und das ist das gute, ich bin beständig   Und ich hole auf  

Tante Edith sagt noch:
Ein grosses Lob an Resch  Die Fragen sind echt gelungen!


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Dezember 2010)

Jupp das macht Spaß - Lob an Resch


----------



## Aeiouz (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich hole auf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Dezember 2010)

Kleiner Fehler:

Das wird wohl jetzt Runde 5 sein...

Jawohl, dieses mal war ich mal besser.


----------



## Resch (10. Dezember 2010)

Geändert, thx.

Und danke für die Lobe ^^ (Lobe hört sich irgendwie komisch an, oder? xD)


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Dezember 2010)

Japp^^ Ich hätte auch geschrieben :" Danke für das Lob!"^^ Lobe klingt wie Lobotomie und hat nen schlechten Beigeschmack ^^


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Noch gut 9 Stunden Zeit bis zum Einsendeschluss.

Eingegangen sind Antworten von folgenden Spielern:

Euphemia 	
Dracun 
Feuerwirbel 	 	
Luminesce 	
Alkopopsteuer 		
Aeiouz 	
SyntaXKilla 	
schneemaus 	
Wolfmania 
Ellesmere


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

*Auswertung Runde #5*


*1. Nenne ein Tier, welches man in Deutschland im Wald findet.*
-Reh 5 	
-Fuchs 2 	
-Wildschwein 2
-Hase 	
-Wolf 	
*
**2. Nenne etwas, dass man macht, wenn man keinen Computer hat, außer Fernsehen.*
-Lesen 7 	
-Musik hören 
-schlafen	
-Sport 	
-Sex 	

*3. Nenne einen Gegenstand, den man in einem Bad findet außer Dusche/WC/Waschbecken.*
-Handtuch 2		
-Badewanne 2 
-Zahnbürste 2
-Fussmatte 
-Spiegel 	
-Wäschekorb 
-Wasserhahn		
-Klopapier 

*4. Nenne etwas was einen im Winter aufregt.*
-Glatteis /Glätte 7	
-Schnee /Schneematsch 2
-Krankheiten 	
-Kälte 	

*5. Nenne eine Beschäftigung, welche man an Silvester macht, außer Bleigießen.*
-Feuerwerk anzünden 5 
-Sekt trinken/anstoßen 3
-Raclette 2 	
-Küssen 	

*Punkte für Runde #5:*

*#1 schneemaus 24(+3)=27
#2 Wolfmania 23 	
#3 sympathisant / Dracun 19 	
#4 Ellesmere / Euphemia / Aeiouz 18 	
#5 SyntaXKilla / Luminesce 16 	
#6 Feuerwirbel 15 	
#7 Alkopopsteuer 13 * 
*
*​ *
** Gesamtwertung
#1 Wolfmania 112
**#2 Ellesmere 90*
*#3 Luminesce 88
#3 Alkopopsteuer 82
**#4 Aeiouz 70*
* #5 SWeeT_mushrOOms / **sympathisant / **schneemaus * * 67
**#6 SyntaXKilla 66 
#7 Dracun 65
**#8 Euphemia 32*
*#9 Feuerwirbel 30*
* #10 Blutsegeladmiral 26
#11 Olliruh 13 *​
*
*
Bei Fehlern bitte melden.

*Runde #6*

*1. Nenne etwas, das man macht, wenn man traurig ist.
2. Nenne etwas, das man gerne bei schönem Wetter macht.
3. Nenne einen Ort, an den man jede Woche mindestens einmal fährt, außer die Arbeitsstelle.
4. Nenne etwas, das man am Strand macht, außer baden und sonnen.
5. Nenne etwas, das man seinen Freund/Freundin nicht zu Weihnachten schenken sollte.*

!!Bitte bei den Antworten eindeutig bleiben und auch nur genau eine Sache schreiben, sonst such ich mir per Zufall eine aus und das könnte auch die schlechteste sein!!

Einsendeschluss ist Freitag 12Uhr!! 

(Auswertung/Neue Fragen folgen dann wenn ich es schaffe Freitag Mittag oder Samstag)


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

Mh durch Forenbug doppelpost, konnte seit dem Post nicht mehr ins Forum hatte schon Angst xD


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Dezember 2010)

Schlechteste Runde bislang - aber ich hole auf


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

Naja es gibt noch Runde 6,7 und 8 mal sehen was da noch passiert^^


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

PN ist raus - aber sind etwas "schwierigere" Fragen finde ich...weiter so


----------



## Dracun (15. Dezember 2010)

pn ist raus


----------



## schneemaus (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich hole auf ^^ Schon wieder ne Runde gewonnen ^^ Mein Platz ist gar nicht so schlecht, obwohl ich 2 oder 3 Runden ausgesetzt hab


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

Denkt daran morgen ist der Einsendeschluss schon mal *12UHR*. Antworten habe ich bis jetzt von:

-Euphemia
-Ellesmere
-SyntaXKilla
-Wolfmania
-Alkopopsteuer
-Luminesce
-Dracun 
-schneemaus


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2010)

Noch gut 2 1/2 Stunden. Habe noch Antworten von Feuerwirbel und Aeiouz bekommen.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2010)

Resch, würd's dir was ausmachen, den Einsendeschluss bis Montag offen zu halten? Ich fahr über's Wochenende weg und muss los, bevor die neuen Fragen da sind und mag aber nich schon wieder ne Runde verpassen :/


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Mir egal ob´s Resch was aus macht *schmoll* Regeln sind Regeln !!
Ich weiss ich bin hart -aber herzlich


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2010)

*Auswertung Runde #6*


*1. Nenne etwas, das man macht, wenn man traurig ist.*
-weinen 10
-Schokolade essen 
*
**2. Nenne etwas, das man gerne bei schönem Wetter macht.*
-Schwimmen 6
-spazieren gehen/raus gehen 4
-Grillieren (Oder wie wir hier sagen Braten^^) 
*3. Nenne einen Ort, an den man jede Woche mindestens einmal fährt, außer die Arbeitsstelle.*
-Supermarkt 8
-wieder nach Hause
-Bäcker
-Kneipe

*4. Nenne etwas, das man am Strand macht, außer baden und sonnen.*
-Volleyball spielen 4
-Ball spielen 2
-Flirten 2
-Sport 
-Drachen steigen lassen
-spielen 

*5. Nenne etwas, das man seinen Freund/Freundin nicht zu Weihnachten schenken sollte.*
-Socken 3
-Parfüm 2
-Gutschein für Fußpflege
-etwas für den Haushalt
-Hemd
-Deodorant/Duschgel
-Unterwäsche
-Fakekotze ( schon bekommen?^^)

*Punkte für Runde #6:*

*#1 Euphemia / Dracun 29(+3)=32
#2 Ellesmere 28
#3 Wolfmania 27
#4 schneemaus 25
#5 Aeiouz 24
#6 Luminesce 23
#7 SyntaXKilla 22
#8 sympathisant 21 
#9 Alkopopsteuer 20
#10 Feuerwirbel 19* 
*
*​ *
** Gesamtwertung
#1 Wolfmania 139
**#2 Ellesmere 118*
*#3 Luminesce 111
#4 Alkopopsteuer 102
**#5 Dracun 97*
*#6 Aeiouz 94
* *#7 schneemaus **92*
*#8**sympathisant / **SyntaXKilla** 88*
* #9 SWeeT_mushrOOms 67 **#10 Euphemia 64*
*#11 Feuerwirbel 49*
* #12 Blutsegeladmiral 26
#13 Olliruh 13 *​*
*
Bei Fehlern bitte melden.

*Runde #7*

*1. Nenne etwas, das man am Morgen nach dem Aufstehen macht.
2. Nenne eine beliebte Wintersportart, außer Ski/Snowboard.
3. Nenne ein besonders tragisches Ereignis aus diesem Jahr (Sollte durch Medien bekannt sein).
4. Nenne etwas, was Männer gerne tun, aber frauen "nicht gut" finden.
5. Nenne einen anderen Begriff für "Auszubildender".*

!!Bitte bei den Antworten eindeutig bleiben und auch nur genau eine Sache schreiben, sonst such ich mir per Zufall eine aus und das könnte auch die schlechteste sein!!

Einsendeschluss ist Montag der 20.12 um 12Uhr!! 

(Auswertung/Neue Fragen folgen dann wenn ich es schaffe Montag Mittag oder Dienstag)


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2010)

Hab den Post mit dem Einendschluss leider nciht mehr gelesen, da ich schon die Auswertung gemacht habe und gleichzeitig den Post verfasst habe. Aber vielleicht kannst du ja von einem Smartphone kurz posten :-P


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Dezember 2010)

Och Gott, hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr alle so simpel gestrickt seit hätte ich beim ersten auch weinen getippt. <.<

Dann wäre ich ganz oben gewesen. >.<


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Och Gott, hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr alle so simpel gestrickt seit hätte ich beim ersten auch weinen getippt. <.<
> 
> Dann wäre ich ganz oben gewesen. >.<



wein doch


----------



## Luminesce (17. Dezember 2010)

Wieso *bratet* hier keiner bei schönen Wetter


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Weil das für mich das Gleiche, wie sonnen ist 

ausserdem ist braten keine Alternative ^^


----------



## Luminesce (17. Dezember 2010)

Oh no, wenn du dich in der Sonne bratest siehst du bald so aus wie diese Frau 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeiouz (17. Dezember 2010)

Zum thema fakekotze. Hab ich leider noch nicht bekommen  aber ich hol noch auf bis zuim ende bin ich in den Top 3


----------



## Dracun (17. Dezember 2010)

PN ist raus .. und WTF!! war des ne Sau gute Runde für mich 
Hab richtich gut aufgeholt


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

Uih ..beinahe verpasst -PN ist raus


----------



## Resch (20. Dezember 2010)

*Auswertung Runde #7*


*1. **Nenne etwas, das man am Morgen nach dem Aufstehen macht.*
-Zähne putzen 4
-Frühstücken 2 
-Kaffee trinken 2
-Auf Toilette gehen
-Duschen

*2. Nenne eine beliebte Wintersportart, außer Ski/Snowboard.*
-Rodeln / Schlitten fahren 6
-Eishockey 2
-Biathlon
-Schlittschuhfahren

*3. Nenne ein besonders tragisches Ereignis aus diesem Jahr (Sollte durch Medien bekannt sein).*
-Wetten Dass Unfall Samuel Koch 3
-Erdbeben in Haiti 2
-Loveparade 2
-Bergunglück in Chile 2
-Anschlagdrohung in Deutschland

*4. Nenne etwas, was Männer gerne tun, aber frauen "nicht gut" finden.*
-Furzen 3 
-Rülpsen 2
-im stehen pinkeln 2
-In die Kneibe gehen und sich betrinken
-Zocken
-Bier trinken

*5. Nenne einen anderen Begriff für "Auszubildender".*
-Azubi 6
-Lehrling 3
-Stift

*Punkte für Runde #7:*

*#1 SyntaXKilla (+3)=25
#2 schneemaus / Dracun 19
#3 Alkopopsteuer / sympathisant 17 	 
#4 Euphemia 16
#5 Luminesce 14 
#6 Wolfmania 13
#7 Ellesmere / Aeiouz 12* 
*
*​ *
** Gesamtwertung
#1 Wolfmania 152
**#2 Ellesmere 130*
*#3 Luminesce 125
#4 Alkopopsteuer 119
**#5 Dracun 116*
*#6 SyntaXKilla** 113*
*#7 schneemaus **111*
*#6 Aeiouz 106*
*#8 **sympathisant 105*
* #9 SWeeT_mushrOOms 67 
**#10 Euphemia 80*
*#11 Feuerwirbel 49*
* #12 Blutsegeladmiral 26
#13 Olliruh 13 *​*
*
Bei Fehlern bitte melden.

*Runde #8*

*Ich muss hier heute leider Schluss machen. Muss morgen erst mal ein paar Tage ins Krankenhaus. Falls Jemand die Runde noch beenden will, kann er das gerne tun, die Gesamtpunkte stehen ja in diesem Post.*


----------



## SyntaXKilla (20. Dezember 2010)

Mist, jetzt ist mein glorreicher Sieg überschattet von dieser Meldung :-s

Darf man gute Besserung/Genesung wünschen? o.O


----------



## Resch (20. Dezember 2010)

Ja danke, ist nur eine gebrochene Nase. Wenigstens bekomm ich meinen Urlaub wieder ;-P


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

Gute Besserung Resch 

Aber eine Frage wird erlaubt sein ...

Wie sieht der andere aus?


----------



## Resch (20. Dezember 2010)

Leider hab ich ihn nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Hat mir auf die Schulter getippt, ich dreh mich rum, weil ich dacht war ein Kumpel und da kam schon die Faust. 
Und leider auch noch so feige, das die 3 gleich abgehaun sind. Naja kann man nix machen...


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

Man(n) trifft sich immer zweimal ...


----------



## Resch (20. Dezember 2010)

Will ich hoffen, dann bin ich der der auf die Schulter tippt...ne brauch ich... Personalien reichen mir den Rest klärt der Anwalt und wenn ich denjenigen nochmal alleine in einer dunklen Straße sehe kann man sich ja nochmal "unterhalten"^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2010)

Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir


----------



## Euphemia (21. Dezember 2010)

Gute Besserung auch von mir, zum Glück wars "nur" die Nase und nicht noch schlimmeres :/


----------



## SyntaXKilla (21. Dezember 2010)

ai ai ai :-s

hm.. .das war bestimmt ein schlechter Verlierer hier bei i'm with stupid xDDD



Gute Besserung, frohen und besinnlichen "Erholungsurlaub" 
Grade zur Weihnachtszeit ^^


----------



## schneemaus (21. Dezember 2010)

Autschn :/ Also ich wünsch auch mal gute Besserung.

Kann das nicht ambulant gemacht werden? Grade vor Weihnachten hat man doch keinen Bock auf mehrere Tage KH oO


----------

